# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  تحرير موقف ابن تيمية في حكم الرافضة ( يثبت عدم تكفيره لأعيانهم ) البحث غير مطول

## أبو عمر الفلسطيني

تحرير موقف ابن تيمية في حكم الرافضة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




بســـم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين , والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين وبعد 

فهذا بحث مختصر في تحقيق موقف ابن تيمية من الرافضة , وهل كان يحكم بكفرهم أم لا ؟ , والسبب الذي أوجب هذا البحث هو : أن كثيرا من المعاصرين قد اختلفوا في تحديد موفق ابن تيمية من الرافضة , فمنهم من فهم من كلامه أنه يكفر الرافضة بأعيانهم , ومنهم من فهم من كلامه أنه كان لا يكفرهم بأعيانهم إلا بتوفر شروط وانتفاء موانع , وزاد الخلاف بين الفريقين وتوسع , خاصة مع هذه الظروف المعاصرة , هذا كله مع أن كلام ابن تيمية موجود بين أيدينا , في كتبه ورسائله .

فالبحث العلمي يتطلب الرجوع إلى كلامه هو نفسه , وجمع متفرقه , ومراعاة أصول فكره وقواعده التي اعتمد عليها , ومنطلقاته , ومن ثم تحصيل رأيه في المسألة , وهذا ما أرجو أن يكون البحث قد حققه .

فالبحث في تحرير موفق ابن تيمية فقط , وليس في بحث المسألة ومناقشة تفاصيلها , وذكر أقوال العلماء فيها , وذكر ما استدلوا به في شأنها , بل في تحرير موفق ابن تيمية فقط .

وقد تكون هذا البحث من مسألتين : 

المسألة الأولى : ذكر ما يدل من كلام ابن تيمية على عدم كفر الرافضة . 

المسألة الثانية : الجواب على ما يشكل من كلام ابن تيمية في هذه المسألة .



المسألة الأولى :
كلام ابن تيمية الذي يدل على عدم كفر الرافضة
مما لا شك فيه إن فرقة الشيعة الإثني عشرية ( الرافضة ) من أشهر الفرق التي رد عليها ابن تيمية - رحمه الله - , ونقض أقوالها , وبين ما عندهم من خطأ في المسائل العلمية , أو في الأصول المنهجية في الاستدلال , وحرص على تتبع كل هذا في كثير من كتبه .

بل إن ابن تيمية لم يغلظ على فرقة من الفرق كما أغلظ على الرافضة , فقد وصفهم بقلة العلم والعقل , والتناقض والاضطراب , والعداء للمسلمين , والتعاون مع الأعداء ضد المسلمين , وأنهم من أكذب الطوائف , وأنهم من أبعد الطوائف عن الدين , ونص على أن معتقدهم من أخبث المعتقدات , وذكر أنهم من أحقد الفرق على المسلمين , وأشدهم خطرا عليهم([1]) , ومن كلامه في هذا قوله :"والرافضة أشد بدعة من الخوارج , وهم يكفرون من لم تكن الخوارج تكفره , كأبي بكر وعمر , ويكذبون على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم , والصحابة كذبا ما كذب أحد مثله , والخوارج لا يكذبون , لكن الخوارج كانوا أصدق وأشجع منهم , وأوفى بالعهد منهم , فكانوا أكثر قتالا منهم , وهؤلاء أكذب وأجبن وأغدر وأذل , وهم يستعينون بالكفار على المسلمين , فقد رأينا ورأى المسلمون أنه إذا ابتلي المسلمون بعدو كافر كانوا معه على المسلمين , كما جرى لجنكزخان ملك التتر الكفار , فإن الرافضة أعانته على المسلمين . 

وأما إعانتهم لهولاكو ابن ابنه لما جاء إلى خراسان والعراق والشام فهذا أظهر وأشهر من أن يخفى على أحد , فكانوا بالعراق وخراسان من أعظم أنصاره ظاهرا وباطنا , وكان وزير الخليفة ببغداد الذي يقال له ابن العلقمي منهم , فلم يزل يمكر بالخليفة والمسلمين ويسعى في قطع أرزاق عسكر المسلمين وضعفهم وينهى العامة عن قتالهم ويكيد أنواعا من الكيد حتى دخلوا فقتلوا من المسلمين , ما يقال إنه بضعة عشر ألف ألف إنسان , أو أكثر أو أقل , ولم ير في الإسلام ملحمة مثل ملحمة الترك الكفار المسمين بالتتر , وقتلوا الهاشميين وسبوا نساءهم من العباسيين وغير العباسيين , فهل يكون مواليا لآل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من يسلط الكفار على قتلهم , وسبيهم وعلى سائر المسلمين "([2]) .

ومن أقواله أيضا :" الرافضة , إنما نقابلهم ببعض ما فعلوه بأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سلفها وخلفها , فإنهم عمدوا إلى خيار أهل الأرض من الأولين والآخرين بعد النبيين والمرسلين , وإلى خيار أمة أخرجت للناس , فجعلوهم شرار الناس , وافتروا عليهم العظائم , وجعلوا حسناتهم سيئات , وجاءوا إلى شر من انتسب إلى الإسلام من أهل الأهواء , وهم الرافضة بأصنافها غاليها وإماميها وزيديها , والله يعلم وكفى بالله عليما ليس في جميع الطوائف المنتسبة إلى الإسلام مع بدعة وضلالة شر منهم , لا أجهل ولا أكذب ولا أظلم ولا أقرب إلى الكفر والفسوق والعصيان وأبعد عن حقائق الإيمان منهم "([3]), وكلام ابن تيمية في ذم الرافضة , وبيان ما عندهم كثير جدا , فهو من أشهر العلماء الذين ذموا الرافضة .

ومع هذا كله فإنه رحمه الله لم يحكم عليهم بالكفر والخروج من الإسلام , بل اعتبرهم من الداخلين في دائرة الإسلام , وتعامل معهم بناءا على المقتضى .

ومما ينبغي أن يعلم في هذا المقام : أن الشيعة ليسوا على مرتبة واحدة في دينهم , ولهذا السبب تعددت الأحكام الصادرة عليهم من العلماء والأئمة , وحاصل ما ينتهي إليه الحكم على الشيعة هو أن يقال : إن الشيعة على ثلاثة أقسام : قسم كافر بالإجماع , ومن هؤلاء : الشيعة الإسماعيلية والنصيرية والقرامطة , والغلاة في علي رضي الله عنه - المؤلهين له- , وقسم غير كافر بالإجماع , ومن هؤلاء : الشيعة المفضلة , وقسم وقع فيه خلاف بين العلماء , ومن هؤلاء : الرافضة .

وهذا التقسيم هو الذي يدل عليه كلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله , فإنه لما ذكر الفرق التي أجمع الأئمة على عدم كفرهم ذكر منهم الشيعة المفضلة([4]) , وكذلك كرر كثيرا أن الإسماعلية النصيرية والقرامطة , وغيرهم من غلاة الشيعة كفار بالإجماع([5]) , وذكر في مواطن من كتبه أن العلماء لهم في الرافضة قولان , هما روايتان عن الإمام أحمد([6]) , وهذا التقسيم الثلاثي استعمله ابن تيمية في بيانه لحكم الفرق المنتسبة للإسلام , فالفرق عنده لا تخرج عن هذه الأقسام الثلاثة. 

وعلى هذا فإنه لا يصح أن يقال : إن ابن تيمية لا يكفر الشيعة بإطلاق , ولا إنه يكفرهم بإطلاق , بل حكمهم عنده على التفصيل الذي سبق ذكره . 

وهنا تبنيه مهم في تحرير محل البحث , وهو : أن محل البحث في حكم الرافضة أنفسهم لا في حكم ما عندهم من معتقدات , فمما لا شك فيه أن عندهم كثير من المعتقدات الكفرية , ولكن هناك فرق بين الكلام في معتقداتهم , بين الكلام في حكم أعيانهم , والبحث في الأمر الثاني لا في الأمر الأول . 

والمقصود هنا : تحقيق مذهب ابن تيمية في حكم الرافضة , وأنه لم يكن مكفرا لهم . فالبحث هنا في حكم الرافضة الإثني عشرية فقط , وليس في مطلق الشيعة , بل في الرافضة فقط , فابن تيمية لم يكن مكفرا لهؤلاء الطائفة من الشيعة .

ومما يدل على هذا من كلامه عدة أمور منها :

الأمر الأول : أنه نص على وصفهم بالإسلام , وفي هذا يقول :" وقد ذهب كثير من مبتدعة المسلمين من الرافضة والجهمية وغيرهم إلى بلاد الكفار فأسلم على يديه خلق كثير , وانتفعوا بذلك , وصاروا مسلمين مبتدعين , وهو خير من أن يكونوا كفارا "([7]), فهذا الكلام من ابن تيمية يدل على أن وصف الإسلام ثابت لهم , وأن دخول الكافر في الإسلام على مذهب الرافضة خير له من بقائه على كفره .

وقال أيضا لما ذكر قول الرافضة في عصمة الأئمة :" فهذه خاصة الرافضة الإمامية التي لم يشركهم فيها أحد لا الزيدية الشيعة , ولا سائر طوائف المسلمين , إلا من هو شر منهم كالإسماعيلية الذين يقولون بعصمة بني عبيد , المنتسبين إلى محمد بن إسماعيل بن جعفر , القائلين : بأن الإمامة بعد جعفر في محمد بن إسماعيل دون موسى بن جعفر , وأولئك ملاحدة منافقون . 

والإمامية الاثنا عشرية خير منهم بكثير , فإن الإمامية مع فرط جهلهم وضلالهم فيهم خلق مسلمون باطنا وظاهرا , ليسوا زنادقة منافقين , لكنهم جهلوا وضلوا واتبعوا أهواءهم , وأما أولئك فأئمتهم الكبار العارفون بحقيقة دعوتهم الباطنية زنادقة منافقون , وأما عوامهم الذين لم يعرفوا أمرهم فقد يكونون مسلمين "([8]) , فقد نص ابن تيمية هنا -كما هو ظاهر- على أن الرافضة فيهم خلق مسلمون ظاهرا وباطنا , فلو كان يكفرهم بأعيانهم لمجرد كونهم رافضة لما أثبت لحد منهم الإسلام الظاهر والباطن , فدل على أنه لا يكفرهم إلا إذا توفرت الشروط وانتفت الموانع , وهذا يوضحه الأمر الثاني . 

الأمر الثاني : أنه نص على أنه لا يكفر المعين منهم إلا بتوفر شروط وانتفاء موانع , وفي هذا المعنى يقول :" وأما تكفيرهم وتخليدهم ففيه أيضا للعلماء قولان مشهوران , وهما روايتان عن أحمد , والقولان في الخوارج والمارقين من الحرورية , والرافضة ونحوهم , والصحيح : أن هذه الأقوال التي يقولونها التي يعلم أنها مخالفة لما جاء به الرسول كفر , وكذلك أفعالهم التي هي من جنس أفعال الكفار بالمسلمين هي كفر أيضا , وقد ذكرت دلائل ذلك في غير هذا الموضع , لكن تكفير الواحد المعين منهم , والحكم بتخليده في النار , موقوف على ثبوت شروط التكفير وانتفاء موانعه , فإنا نطلق القول بنصوص الوعد والتكفير والتفسيق , ولا نحكم للمعين بدخوله في ذلك العام حتى يقوم فيه المقتضى الذي لا معارض له "([9]) , فهذا نص من ابن تيمية على ما يعتقده هو في الرافضة , وأنه لا يكفرهم بمجرد كونهم رافضة , بل لا بد من توفر شروط وانتفاء موانع , ولهذا قرر هنا أن أقوالهم كفر , وأما أعيانهم فليسوا كفارا , فقد فرق بين أقوالهم وبين حكمهم في أنفسهم .

وهذا من ابن تيمية تطبيق للقاعدة العظيمة في باب الوعد والوعيد , وهي التفريق بين الكلام في الوصف المطلق , والكلام في المعين , وهذه القاعدة من أهم القواعد التي طبقها ابن تيمية في حكمه على الفرق والمخالفين , وسيأتي مزيد كلام على هذه القاعدة إن شاء الله . 

الأمر الثالث : أنه لما سئل عمن يفضل اليهود والنصارى على الرافضة , أنكر هذا وقال : " كل من كان مؤمنا بما جاء به محمد فهو خير من كل من كفر به , وإن كان في المؤمن بذلك نوع من البدعة , سواء كانت بدعة الخوارج والشيعة والمرجئة والقدرية أو غيرهم " ([10])

الأمر الرابع : أنه لما سئل عن حكم تزويج الرافضي , ذكر أن الأصل عدم تزويجه لأنه يخشى منه أن يؤثر على عقيدة زوجته , فلو كان الرافضي كافرا عنده لمنع من تزويجه لأجل كفره , فدل هذا على أنه لا يرى أن الرافضي خارج من الإسلام , في هذا يقول :" الرافضة المحضة هم أهل أهواء وبدع وضلال , ولا ينبغي للمسلم أن يزوج موليته من رافضي , وإن تزوج هو رافضية صح النكاح , إن كان يرجو أن تتوب , وإلا فترك نكاحها أفضل , لئلا تفسد عليه ولده"([11]) , فلو كانت الرافضية عنده كافرة لما صح نكاح غير الرافضي من أهل السنة أو غيرهم منها . 

الأمر الخامس : أنه حكم بصحة الصلاة خلف الإمام الرافضي , فلو كان الرافضي كافرا عنده لقال ببطلان الصلاة خلفه , لأن الصلاة خلف الإمام الكافر لا تصح كما هو معلوم , وفي هذا يقول :" والفاسق والمبتدع صلاته في نفسه صحيحة , فإذا صلى المأموم خلفه لم تبطل صلاته , لكن إنما كره من كره الصلاة خلفه لأن الأمر بالمعروف والنهى عن المنكر واجب , ومن ذلك أن من أظهر بدعة أو فجورا لا يرتب إماما للمسلمين , فانه يستحق التعزيز حتى يتوب , فإذا أمكن هجره حتى يتوب كان حسنا , وإذا كان بعض الناس إذا ترك الصلاة خلفه وصلى خلف غيره آثر ذلك حتى يتوب , أو يعزل , أو ينتهي الناس عن مثل ذنبه , فمثل هذا إذا ترك الصلاة خلفه كان فيه مصلحة , ولم يفت المأموم جمعة ولا جماعة , وأما إذا كان ترك الصلاة يفوت المأموم الجمعة والجماعة فهنا لا يترك الصلاة خلفهم إلا مبتدع مخالف للصحابة رضي الله عنهم. 

وكذلك إذا كان الأمام قد رتبه ولاة الأمور , ولم يكن في ترك الصلاة خلفه مصلحة , فهنا ليس عليه ترك الصلاة خلفه , بل الصلاة خلف الإمام الأفضل أفضل , وهذا كله يكون فيمن ظهر منه فسق أو بدعة تظهر مخالفتها للكتاب والسنة ,كبدعة الرافضة والجهمية "([12]) , فقد ذكر أن هذا التفصيل والخلاف إنما هو في أصحاب البدع الظاهرة كبدعة الرافضة ونحوها , ومع هذا قرر أن الصلاة تصح خلفهم . 

الأمر السادس : موقفه من شهادة الرافضي وروايته , فإنه وإن رد شهادة الرافضي وروايته , فإنما ردها لأجل أنهم عرفوا بالكذب , واشتهروا به([13]) , فلو كان مناط الرد عنده غير ذلك , كالكفر ونحوه , لذكره , لأن هذا المناط أشد مدعاة للرد . 

فهذه بعض الأوجه من كلام ابن تيمية التي تدل على أنه لم يكن يكفر الرافضة , ولهذا لم يتعامل معهم على أنهم كفار, وكلام ابن تيمية الذي يدل على معنى هذه الأوجه كثير , وإن كان هناك بعض الأوجه الأخرى التي تدل على عدم كفر الرافضة مما لم يذكره ابن تيمية , ولكن المقصود هنا تحقيق مذهب ابن تيمية فقط .

وهذا القول وهو عدم تكفير الرافضة لم يتفرد به ابن تيمية , بل قال به جماعة من الأئمة قبله , ولا شك أن هذا القول هو القول الصحيح المنسجم مع قواعد أهل السنة وأصولهم . 



المسألة الثانية :
الجواب على ما أشكل من كلام ابن تيمية في حكم الرافضة
قد أشكل على بعض الباحثين بعض كلام ابن تيمية في حكم الرافضة , وفهم منه إن ابن تيمية يكفر الرافضة على سبيل التعيين , ومن ذلك قوله عن الرافضة : أنهم قد ارتدوا عن الدين أو عن بعض الدين , ومن ذلك أيضا قوله : أن أصل دين الرافضة من اليهود , لأن أول من قال به هو ابن سبأ , وهو من اليهود , ومن ذلك قوله : أن الزندقة كثرة في الرافضة , وأن أصل دينهم الكفر والزندقة , ومن ذلك حديثه عن خبث الرافضة , ومعاداتهم المسلمين , وموالاة الكفار عليهم , وقولهم : بتحريف القرآن , وارتداد الصحابة , واتهامهم لأزواج النبي صلى الله عيه وسلم , وبناته ما عدا فاطمة , وغير ذلك من الكفريات التي عندهم([14]) .

ومن كلامه الذي فهم منه أنه يكفر الرافضة بأعيانهم قوله :"أما من اقترن بسبه دعوى أن عليا إله أو انه كان هو النبي وإنما غلط جبريل في الرسالة فهذا لاشك في كفره. بل لا شك في كفر من توقف في تكفيره، و كذلك من زعم منهم أن القران نقص منه آيات وكتمت , أو زعم أن له تأويلات باطنية تسقط الأعمال المشروعة , ونحو ذلك , وهؤلاء يسمون القرامطة والباطنية , ومنهم التناسخية , و هؤلاء لا خلاف في كفرهم. وأما من سبهم سبا لا يقدح في عدالتهم و لا في دينهم , مثل وصف بعضهم بالبخل أو الجبن أو قلة العلم أو عدم الزهد ونحو ذلك، فهذا هو الذي يستحق التأديب والتعزير ولا يحكم بكفره بمجرد ذلك. وعلى هذا يحمل كلام من لم يكفرهم من العلماء. وأما من لعن وقبح مطلقا , فهذا محل الخلاف فيهم , لتردد الأمر بين لعن الغيظ ولعن الاعتقاد. وأما من جاوز ذلك إلى أن زعم أنهم ارتدوا بعد رسول الله إلا نفرا قليلا لا يبلغون بضعة عشر نفسا أو أنهم فسقوا عامتهم فهذا لا ريب أيضا في كفره، فانه مكذب لما نصه القران في غير موضع من الرضى عنهم والثناء عليهم. بل من يشك في كفر مثل هذا فان كفره متعين فان مضمون هذه المقالة أن نقلة الكتاب والسنة كفار أو فساق وان هذه الأمة التي هي: ( كنتم خير امة أخرجت للناس ) وخيرها هو القرن الأول، كان عامتهم كفارا أو فساقا، ومضمونها أن هذه الأمة شر الأمم و أن سابقي هذه الأمة هم شرارها. وكفر هذا مما يعلم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام. ولهذا تجد عامة من ظهر عنه شيء من هذه الأقوال فانه يتبين انه زنديق. وعامة الزنادقة إنما يستترون بمذهبهم. وقد ظهرت لله فيهم مثلات وتواتر النقل بان وجوههم تمسخ خنازير في المحيا والممات. وجمع العلماء ما بلغهم في ذلك وممن صنف فيه الحافظ الصالح أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الواحد المقدسي كتابه في النهي عن سب الأصحاب وما جاء فيه من الإثم والعقاب"([15]), هذا النص بين فيه ابن تيمية حكم أصناف الشيعة , وأطلق فيه الكفر على الرافضة كما هو ظاهر في قوله :" وأما من جاوز ذلك إلى أن زعم أنهم ارتدوا بعد رسول الله إلا نفرا قليلا لا يبلغون بضعة عشر نفسا أو أنهم فسقوا عامتهم فهذا لا ريب أيضا في كفره، فانه مكذب لما نصه القران في غير موضع من الرضى عنهم والثناء عليهم. بل من يشك في كفر مثل هذا فان كفره متعين " إلى آخر كلامه .

ومن كلامه أيضا قوله :" وهؤلاء الرافضة : إما منافق وإما جاهل فلا يكون رافضي ولا جهمي إلا منافقا أو جاهلا بما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يكون فيهم أحد عالما بما جاء به الرسول مع الإيمان به فإن مخالفتهم لما جاء به الرسول وكذبهم عليه لا يخفى قط إلا على مفرط في الجهل والهوى "([16]) .

ومن ذلك قوله : بجواز قتل الرافضي المعين إذا كان داعية , فإنه قال :" فأما قتل الواحد المقدور عليه من الخوارج , كالحرورية والرافضة ونحوهم , فهذا فيه قولان للفقهاء , هما روايتان عن الإمام أحمد , والصحيح : أنه يجوز قتل الواحد منهم , كالداعية إلى مذهبه , ونحو ذلك ممن فيه فساد "([17]) .

فهذه الأقوال وغيرها من كلام ابن تيمية قد فهم منها بعض الناظرين في كلامه أنه كان يكفر الرافضة بأعيانهم .

وفي الحقيقة : فإن هذا ونحوه لا يمكن أن يؤخذ منه أن ابن تيمية كان يكفر الرافضة بأعيانهم , ولا ينبغي في البحث العلمي أن يترك مثل كلامه السابق الصريح والواضح , الذي نص فيه أنه لا يكفر الرافضي بمجرد كونه رافضي , وإنما لا بد من توفر شروط معينة , فلا يحق لنا أن نترك هذا الكلام الصريح الذي ذكره هو بنفسه , ونأخذ بمثل هذا الكلام العام والمجمل .

ومع هذا فما ذكر هنا يمكن أن يجاب عنه بعدة أجوبة كلية منها:

الأول : التذكير بقاعدة أهل السنة في التكفير ونحوه , وهي التفريق بين الكلام في الوصف المطلق وبين الكلام في المعين , فقد يكون القول كفرا ولا يلزم بالضرورة أن يكون القائل كافرا , وهذه القاعدة مشهورة طبقها الأئمة , ومنهم ابن تيمية كثيرا , وقد طبقها مع الرافضة أنفسهم كما سبق نقل كلامه .

وأكثر ما وقع من الإشكال في حكم الرافضة عند كثير من الدارسين هو بسبب الغفلة عن حقيقة هذه القاعدة .

وبيان حقيقتها هو أن يقال : إن الحكم على الفعل المعين بكونه كفرا لا يلزم منه أن كل من فعله فهو كافر , وعدم تكفير المعين الذي وقع في الفعل المكفر لا يلزم منه أن ما وقع فيه ليس كفرا , فانطباق حكم الفعل المعين على فاعله لا بد فيه من توفر شروط معينة , وانتفاء موانع معينة , فإذا لم تتوفر الشروط وتنتفي الموانع , فإنه لا يحكم بانطباق حكم هذا الفعل المعين على فاعله , وإذا لم ننزل حكم الفعل على فاعله , فإن هذا لا يلزم منه أن حكم الفعل في نفسه قد ارتفع , فتحصل من هذا : أن هناك فرقا بين حكم الفعل في نفسه , وبين تحقق حكم هذا الفعل في فاعله , فرفع الحكم الثاني لا يلزم منه رفع الحكم الأول , فإذا قلنا : إن فاعل هذا الفعل ليس كافرا لا يعني هذا أن الفعل لا يمكن أن يكفر به أحد , بل قد يفعله رجل آخر فنحكم بكفره , لأنه قد توفرت فيه الشروط وانتفت الموانع . فالمعتبر في انطباق حكم الفعل على فاعله ليس حكم الفعل فقط , بل لا بد مع حكم الفعل من توفر شروط أخرى وانتفاء موانع , وعلى فإذا حكمنا على فعل ما بأنه كفر , لا يلزم منه أن يكون هذا حكم منا على كل فاعل له بأنه كافر . 

إذا تقرر هذا فإن ابن تيمية قد أطلق الكفر على كثير من معتقدات الرافضة , بل وأطلق وصف الكفر على الرافضة , ومع هذا لم ينزل حكم هذه المعتقدات - الذي هو التكفير - على أعيانهم , وهذا منه تطبيق للقاعدة التي سبق شرحها .

وعلى هذا فلا يصح لنا أن نأخذ من مثل هذه الإطلاقات عند ابن تيمية أنه كان يكفر الرافضة بأعيانهم -كما فهمه بعض من نظر في كلامه - , ومن فهم هذا عن ابن تيمية فقد أخطأ من جهتين : الأولى : أنه خالف صريح كلامه في عدم تكفير الرافضة , كما سبق نقله , والثانية : أنه خالف مقتضى القاعدة التي طبقها ابن تيمية في عامة كلامه .

والملاحظ : أن من نقل عن ابن تيمية تكفير الرافضة إنما يذكر نصوصا من هذا القبيل , أعني نصوصا يحكم فيها ابن تيمية بالكفر على أفعال الرافضة , أو يحكم على مطلق الرافضة بأنهم كفار , ولم يذكروا نصا صريحا فيه تكفير ابن تيمية لأعيان الرافضة , كالنص الذي ذكر فيه ابن تيمية نفسه أنه لا يكفر أعيان الرافضة إلا بتوفر شروط وانتفاء موانع .
فمن أبى إلا أن يفهم من مثل الكلام عن ابن تيمية أنه يكفر الرافضة بأعيانهم فكيف عن قول ابن تيمية نفسه : أن الرافضة فيهم المسلم ظاهرا وباطنا؟! , وكيف يكون موفقه من قول ابن تيمية نفسه من انه لا يكفر الرافضة بأعيانهم إلا مع توفر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع ؟!!. 

الثاني : أنه لا يلزم من كون أصل القول قال به يهودي أو نصراني أن يكون كل من قال به كافرا خارجا عن الإسلام , لأنه قد يقوله المسلم وهو جاهل بأول من أحدثه , أو يقوله وهو متأول , وإن كان يلزم منه ذم هذا القول وبطلانه , والكلام ليس في حكم القول , إنما في حكم القائل به .

الثالث :أن كون الأصل في الرافضة ألا يكفروا على التعيين , لا يلزم منه ألا يحكم على أحد منهم بالكفر والزندقة والنفاق , وذلك : أنا قد نحكم على بعض أفراد الرافضة بالكفر , لأنه قد توفرت فيه الشروط وانتفت الموانع , وكون بعض الرافضة كافر لا يلزم منه أن كل من تسمى باسم الرافضة كذلك , وكذلك لا يلزم من كون بعض الرافضة ليس كافرا , أن يكون كل رافضي كذلك أيضا , وهذا التقرير يحمل عليه كلام ابن تيمية في كون الرافضة فيهم كفر وزندقة , فمعنى كلامه هذا هو : أن الرافضة كثر في أعيانهم ورؤسائهم الكفر والنفاق والزندقة , وحكمه على مثل هؤلاء بهذا الحكم لأجل أنهم قد توفرت فيهم شروط التكفير وانتفيت موانعه , لا لأجل أنهم رافضة فقط , والبحث ليس في كون بعض الرافضة هل كفر أم لا ؟ , وإنما في الأصل فيهم هل هم كفار بأعيانهم أم لا ؟ . 

الرابع :أنه لا يلزم من الحكم بجواز قتل المعين أن يكون كافرا , بل قد يقتل المسلم المعين إذا وجد ما يبيح قتله , مع الحكم بإسلامه , وأسباب إباحة دم المسلم مذكورة في كتب الفقه .

والمقصود هنا : بيان انفصال التلازم بين إباحة الدم وبين الحكم بالكفر , وإلا لزم الحكم بكفر القاتل والزاني وغيرهما .

الخامس : هناك فرق بين ذم الرافضة , وبيان خطرهم على الأمة والمسلمين , وبيان خبثهم , ونحو ذلك من الكلام , وبين الحكم بكفرهم , فإن الحكم بكفرهم توقيع عن رب العالمين , وبيان لحكم الله فيهم , وهذا يحتاج إلى أدلة من الشرع تثبته , وأما الأحكام الأخرى كالعداء والخبث الخطورة ونحو ذلك , فهي أحكام راجعة تجارب الناس وتعايشهم فيما بينهم , ولا شك أن التجارب أثبتت أن الرافضة من أشد الناس عداءا للمسلمين , وأن خطرهم عظيم جدا , ولكن لا يلزم من هذا أن يحكم بكفرهم , لأن إثبات هذا الأمر له طريق آخر .

فالحكم بكفر الرافضة له طريق , والحكم عليهم بالأحكام الأخرى له طريق أخر , فقتلهم للمسلمين , وبغضهم لهم , وخبث طويتهم , وأفعالهم الشنيعة , لا تصلح أن تكون دليلا على كفرهم , وإلا لحكمنا بالكفر على كل من فعل كفعلهم من باقي المسلمين , لأن الدليل يجب طرده , فنحكم على من قتل عددا من المسلمين بأنه كافر , وأن من أبغض طائفة من المسلمين بأنه كافر , وهكذا , وسنخرج عددا كبيرا من المسلمين من دائرة الإسلام بهذه الطريقة , ولا شك في بطلان هذا الحال .
وكذلك لا يلزم من عدم تكفير الرافضة تزكيتهم , ونسيان شنائعهم , وتبرئة تاريخهم المظلم .

والمقصود هنا : أنا لا بد أن نفرق بين طبيعة كل حكم , وطريق إثبات صحته .

وابن تيمية مدرك لهذا الأمر تماما , فإنه وصف الرافضة بما يستحقونه من الأوصاف , حتى ذكر أنهم أخطر على الأمة من اليهود والنصارى , وهذه الأمور إنما عرفها بالتجربة والمعاشرة , ولكنه لما وصل إلى الحكم بالكفر الذي هو تعبير عن مراد الله لم يستعمل طريق التجربة في إطلاق هذا الحكم , بل رجع إلى النصوص لأنها هي الطريق الوحيد في إصدار هذه الأحكام فلم يجد أن الرافضة كفار بأعيانهم . ومن تأمل كلامه يدرك هذا تماما . 

والحاصل : أن التحذير من الرافضة له طريق , والحكم عليهم بالكفر والخروج من الإسلام له طريق آخر , فلا ينبغي الخلط بينهما , بل إن الخلط بينهما يؤدي إلى إشكالات كثيرة . 

السادس : أن الشيعة متفاوتون في معتقدهم , فمنهم الغالي ومنهم من ليس كذلك , فلا يلزم من الحكم على طائفة منهم بالكفر , أن هذا الحكم منطبق على كل طوائف الشيعة , فكون بعض طوائف الشيعة كافر لا يلزم منه أن كل الشيعة كافر , وكذلك العكس , وهذا الكلام سبق له ذكر .


وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد , وعلى آله وصبه أجمعين 

([1]) انظر : مجموع الفتاوى (3/356) ومنهاج السنة البنوية ( 7/220 )و(2/46)و(5/160)و(3/377) .

([2]) منهاج السنة (5/154) .

([3]) منهاج السنة (5/160) .

([4]) انظر : مجموع الفتاوى (3/351) .

([5]) انظر : منهاج السنة (3/452)و(5/12,337) وغيرها من المواطن .

([6])انظر : مجموع الفتاوى (3/56) والصارم المسلول (567ـ571)

([7]) مجموع الفتاوى (13/96).

([8]) منهاج السنة (2/452) .

([9]) مجموع الفتاوى (28/500).

([10]) مجموع الفتاوى (35/201).

([11]) مجموع الفتاوى (32/61) .

([12]) مجموع الفتاوى (23/354) .

(2) انظر : منهاج السنة (1/452)و(5/87) .

([14]) قد سبق توثيق كلام ابن تيمية في هذا الكلام في أول البحث .

([15]) الصارم المسلول (1108-1112) .

([16]) منهاج السنة (5/161) .

([17]) مجموع الفتاوى (28/499) .


سلطان العميري 
عرض الملف الشخصي العام 
إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى سلطان العميري 
إِظْهَارُ جَمِيْعِ الرُّدُوْدِ الَّتِيْ رَدَّ بِهَا : سلطان العميري 
إضافة سلطان العميري إلى قائمة الأصدقاء 

  #2       05-02-07, 07:28 PM  
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=90886

----------


## أبو القاسم

أما أعيان العوام فنعم..
لكن البحث لم يثبت أنه لا يحكم على أعيان شيوخ الرافضة بالكفر..
وهذا في نظري هو ملخص الجمع لأقوال الإمام ابن تيمية دون تكلّف في تأويل أقواله..
لأن الفرق بين عوامّهم وعلمائهم..هو ما يفسر ما يظنه بعضهم اضطرابا في أقواله
أما فتواه في زواج الرافضي بالمسلمة فنص كلامه:( ولا ينبغي للمسلم أن يزوج موليته من رافضي , وإن تزوج هو رافضية صح النكاح , إن كان يرجو أن تتوب)
فقوله لا ينبغي..مُقابَلا مع مع قوله(وإن تزوج هو رافضية صحّ)..وأيضا مقابلة (المسلم) بالرافضي..يدل عليه
دليل على منعه زواج المسلمة بالرافضي..وإن كانت عبارته موهمة..لكنّ كلام العلماء -وإن جلّوا- ليس قرآنا..فقد تخونهم العبارة أحيانا في التوصيف الدقيق
وأما تصحيحه عقد النكاح..في حالة العكس..فهذا على اعتبار كونها من العوام كما تقدم..
ثم قوله:رجاء أن تتوب..يعني أنه لو لم يكن يرجو توبتها..لم يصح..فدل على عدم دقة ما توصل له الباحث وفقه الله تعالى
وهذا لعله قريب من مسألة النصرانية..التي تسلم وزوجها مازال كافرا..
ففي هذه الحالة خلاف معروف بين العلماء
فثم من يفرق بينهما مطلقا..وثم من يفصّل..
فلايلزم إذن من إباحة التزويج ما ذهب إليه الباحث

والله الموفق

----------


## أبو عمر الفلسطيني

أخي الكريم يمكنك مراجعة الرابط في ملتقى أهل الحديث لقراءة الحوار بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو القاسم

أعرفه ذاك الحوار بارك الله فيك
مع العلم أن رافضة اليوم أسوأ من السابقين 
فالذين يكتبون في المنتديات..لايعد  ّون عوام في الغالب
لكن العوام الذين يعذرون بالجهل ولا يكفّرون هم ألئك الجهال المغرر بهم
وقد حاورت بعضهم من الشباب ممن يعدون أرقى الرافضة أدبا ومنطقا..ثم بعد الحوار
تبين إيمانهم بعقيدة التحريف..وذلك يظهر عند المحكّات 
ولا يتراجعون حتى عند إقامة الحجة عليهم..
فقال لي أحدهم : لا دليل لي ولا أريد أن أصبح سنيا!

----------


## ابو اسامه النجدي

لقد افتى من نثق بعلمه في هل يكفر اعينانهم قال رحمه الله نعم لئنهم غير معذورين بجهلهم لئن القران واضح وسنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واضحه وجليه وقد وصل الكتابان الى جميع الاقطار في كل مكان فهم غير معذورين في ذلك ومن اراد الزياده فيجدها في فتاوي الشيخ عبد العزيز ابن باز رحمه الله وغفر له ولوالديه وولدينا واخواننا المسلمين 
والمسأله واضحه ولا تحتاج الى توضيح وكذلك الشيخ عبد العزيز الراجحي يفتي

----------


## سلطان العميري

[بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمد لله رب العالمين , والصلاة والسلام على أشرف الأنبياء والمرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين.............. وبعد 
تحية خاصة للأخ : الفلسطيني على إحياءه لبحث(تحرير موقف ابن تيمية في حكم الرافضة ) من جديد , فله مني جزيل الشكر والتقدير , وأسأل الله أن يتقبل منا ومن جميع المسلمين صالح الأعمال .
وبعد التحية ........
يقال : إن تحرير موقف إمام معين من مسألة ما يتطلب أولا التجرد من تأثير كل رأي سابق على البحث , ويتطلب ثانيا قراءة كلامه كله حول المسالة المبحوثة حتى نتحقق من موقفه الصحيح , وهذا ما أرجو أن يكون البحث قد حققه والتزم به .
وقد خالف قدر كبير -من الأخوة القراء لهذا البحث- النتيجةَ التي انتهى إليها , وهي : أن ابن تيمية لا يحكم على أعيان الرافضة - عالمهم وجاهلهم - بالكفر إلا بعد توفر شروط وانتفاء موانع .
ومع احترامي لكل من خالف في النتيجة التي توصل إليها البحث , إلا أنني قد لاحظت أن قراءة عدد منهم لم تسلم من إشكالين , وهما : 1- عدم التجرد من التأثر بالموقف السابق على القراءة للبحث , 2- عدم إتمام القراءة لكل كلام ابن تيمية , وعدم اعتبار الجمع بين متفرقه . 
والذي يدل على صحة ما ذكرت الاعتراضات التي ذكروها على البحث , وهي في مجملها ترجع إلى      :
1-	أن كلام ابن تيمية الذي يقتضي عدم كفر أعيان الرافضة هو في الرافضة الذين لم يقعوا في المكفرات بمعنى : أنه في الرافضة السابة وليس في كل الرافضة , والرافضة المعاصرون ليسوا من السابة بل عندهم من المكفرات الشنيعة ما الله به عليم ,كالقول بتحريف القرآن والتكفير لأعلام الصحابة وكالاستغاثة بالقبور , إذن فكلام ابن تيمية لا ينطبق على الرافضة المعاصرين , لأن الرافضة في عصره لم يقعوا في هذه المكفرات .
2-	أن كلام ابن تيمية الذي يدل على عدم تكفير أعيان الرافضة متوجه إلى العوام منهم دون العلماء , فأعيان علماء الرافضة لا بد أن يكون ابن تيمية مكفرا لهم .
3-	أن ابن تيمية له كلام صريح ومفصل في تكفير أعيان الرافضة , وهو النص الذي في آخر كتاب " الصارم المسلول " ,فلا بد من الأخذ به , وقد ذكرته في أصل البحث .
4-	وثمة اعتراض رابع وهو : أن فتاوى علماء معاصرين نثق فيهم تقتضي كفر أعيان الرافضة , وهذا اعتراض غريب حقا , لأن البحث في تحرير موقف ابن تيمية فقط , وليس في ذكر أقوال العلماء في المسألة .
ولو قُرأ كل البحث بهدوء  لتبين أن كل هذه الاعتراضات المذكورة لا ترد على البحث , وهذا يتبن بعدة وقفات .
الأولى : أن من يتأمل كلام ابن تيمية يدرك أنه يتكلم عن الرافضة الذين وقـعوا في المكفرات كالاشتغاثة بالقبور وغيرها  :
1 - ومما يدل من كلامه على هذا ما ذكرته في الأمر الثاني في البحث وهو قوله :"  وأما تكفيرهم وتخليدهم ففيه أيضا للعلماء قولان مشهوران , وهما روايتان عن أحمد , والقولان في الخوارج والمارقين من الحرورية , والرافضة ونحوهم , والصحيح : أن هذه الأقوال التي يقولونها التي يعلم أنها مخالفة لما جاء به الرسول كفر ,  وكذلك أفعالهم التي هي من جنس أفعال الكفار بالمسلمين هي كفر أيضا , وقد ذكرت دلائل ذلك في غير هذا الموضع , لكن تكفير الواحد المعين منهم , والحكم بتخليده في النار , موقوف على ثبوت شروط التكفير وانتفاء موانعه , فإنا نطلق القول بنصوص الوعد والتكفير والتفسيق , ولا نحكم للمعين بدخوله في ذلك العام حتى يقوم فيه المقتضى الذي لا معارض له "( ) , فهذا نص من ابن تيمية على ما يعتقده هو في الرافضة , وأنه لا يكفرهم بمجرد كونهم رافضة - مع أنه نص على أنهم وقعوا في المكفرات - بل لا بد من توفر شروط وانتفاء موانع , ولهذا قرر هنا أن أقوالهم كفر , وأما أعيانهم فليسوا كفارا , فقد فرق بين أقوالهم وبين حكمهم في أنفسهم .
فقد نص في هذا القول على أن كلامه في الرافضة الذين وقعوا فيما هو كفر , ونص على أنه لا يكفرهم , وابن تيمية نص في مواطن أخرى من كتبه كالصارم وغيره على الكفريات التي وقع فيها الرافضة كتكفير عموم الصحابة إلا قليلا منهم والاشتغاثة بالقبور .... 
فكيف يصح لنا مع هذا التصريح أن نقول إن كلامه في الرافضة السابة , أو نقول إن كلامه لا ينطبق على الرافضة المعاصرين , فهل استجد عند المعاصرين منهم كفريات أشنع من القول بتحريف القرآن أو القول بتكفير عموم الصحابة  إلا قليلا أو الاستغاثة بالقبور  .  
2- لو كان ابن تيمية يرى التفريق بين أصناف الرافضة لذكر هذا التفريق عدما تعين ذكره , فقد سؤل عن انكاح الفتاة السنية للرافضي فأطلق قوله في الرافضة ولم يفصل , ولو كان يرى التفصيل لقال مثلا : إن الرافضة صنفان : صنف كافر وهم من يقول بتحريق القرآن وتكفير الصحابة ويستغيث بالقبور  , وهذا لا يجوز إنكاحه , وصنف ليس بكافر وهم من ليس ذلك من الرافضة
وتأمل أخي كلامه في الفتوى (الرافضة المحضة هم أهل أهواء وبدع وضلال , ولا ينبغي للمسلم أن يزوج موليته من رافضي , وإن تزوج هو رافضية صح النكاح , إن كان يرجو أن تتوب , وإلا فترك نكاحها أفضل , لئلا تفسد عليه ولده")( ) فقد ذكر الرافضة المحضة ونص على أنهم أهل بدعة وضلال فلو كانوا كفارا عنده فما الذي منعه من التصريح به وهو في مقام المفتي .
فلما لم يذكر هذا التفصيل في هذا الموطن الذي يتعين في فيه الذكر دل على أنه لا يرى هذا التفصيل , فتركه في هذا الموطن عيب لا يليق بأفراد العلماء فكيف بابن تيمية ذلكم الإمام الورع التقي المتمرس على الحجاج والنقاش والبيان ,  إلا أن يقال إن ابن تيمية كان لا يعلم أن الرافضة يقولون بتحريف القرآن أو يستغيثون بالقبور أو غير ذلك من المكفرات !!!  وهذا غريب
والغريب حقا أن بعض الإخوة القراء ذكر أن هذه الفتوى تدل على أن ابن تيمية يكفر أعيان الرافضة لأنه قال ( لا ينبغي للمسلم أن ينكح موليته من الرافضي ) فجعل الرافضي في مقابل المسلم وهذا لأنه كافر عنده .
ووجه الغرابة في هذا التقرير من وجوه :
1- كيف ذكر ابن تيمية أنه يجوز للمسلم أن ينكح هو الرافضية إذن .
2- لماذا نقتصر على هذا المقطع فقط من كلام ابن تيمية ونترك كلامه الآخر الذي صرح فيه بأن الرافضة فيهم المسلم طاهرا وباطنا و أنهم من المسلمين كما قال :( فإن الإمامية مع فرط جهلهم وضلالهم فيهم خلق مسلمون باطنا وظاهرا , ليسوا زنادقة منافقين , لكنهم جهلوا وضلوا واتبعوا أهواءهم "( )
3- أن هذا التقرير فيه نسيان لطريقة كثير من المفتين من المعاصرين وغيرهم فإن بعضهم يُسأل عن حكم انكاح موليته من شارب الخمر مثلا فيقول في الجواب لا يجوز للمسلم أن يفعل ذلك , وهو لا يقصد أنه يكفر شارب الخمر ولا يَتصور أن أحدا سيلزمه بذلك !!! .
الوقفة الثانية : أن من يتأمل كلامه يدرك أنه لا يفرق بين العالم والعامي منهم في الحكم بعدم التكفير , وأن العبرة عنده  بتوفر الشروط وانتفاء الموانع .
ومما يدل على هذا من كلامه :
1- نصه على أن مـن رؤساء الـرافضة من له إيمان , ومن ذلك قوله : (رؤوس المذاهب التي ابتدعوها لم يقل احد إنهم زنادقة منافقون , بخلاف الرافضة ’ فإن رؤوسهم كانوا كذلك , مع أن كثيرا منهم ليسوا منافقين ولا كفارا , بل بعضهم له إيمان وعمل صالح" ( المنهاج 6/302) 
تأمل أخي الكريم هذا القول تجد أن ابن تيمية لا يطلق القول في أعيان علماء الرافضة بالكفر .فكيف نقول إنه يفرق بين العلماء فيكفر كل عالم منهم وأما العوام منهم فلا يكفرهم . 
2- ومن ذلك قوله :( فهذه خاصة الرافضة الإمامية التي لم يشركهم فيها أحد لا الزيدية الشيعة , ولا سائر طوائف المسلمين , إلا من هو شر منهم كالإسماعيلية الذين يقولون بعصمة بني عبيد , المنتسبين إلى محمد بن إسماعيل بن جعفر , القائلين : بأن الإمامة بعد جعفر في محمد بن إسماعيل دون موسى بن جعفر , وأولئك ملاحدة منافقون . 
والإمامية الاثنا عشرية خير منهم بكثير , فإن الإمامية مع فرط جهلهم وضلالهم فيهم خلق مسلمون باطنا وظاهرا , ليسوا زنادقة منافقين , لكنهم جهلوا وضلوا واتبعوا أهواءهم , وأما أولئك فأئمتهم الكبار العارفون بحقيقة دعوتهم الباطنية زنادقة منافقون , وأما عوامهم الذين لم يعرفوا أمرهم فقد يكونون مسلمين "( ) 
تأمل أخي الكريم كلامه هنا فهو لم يتردد في تكفير علماء الإسماعيلية , وأما عوامهم فقد كان مترددا فيهم , وأما الرافضة فلم يذكر التفصيل بين العلماء والعوام , فلو كان يفرق بين علماء الرافضة وعوامهم لذكره مثل ما ذكره في الإسماعيلية , فما الذي منعه من هذا ؟!!! إلا أنه لا يرى التفريق . 
الوقفة الثالثة  : أن من يتأمل كلام ابن تيمية في الصارم يدرك أنه ليس نصا في تكفير أعيان الرافضة كما هو الحال في النصوص السابقة ,  بل هو في التكفير المطلق , وبيان ذلك :أن كلام ابن تيمية في الصارم ,  صريح في تكفير مطلق الرافضة وليس في المعين من الرافضة , وهذا أسلوب مستعمل عند العلماء , وهو أنهم يطلقون على الطائفة بأنهم كفار , ولا يقصدون الحكم على كل من انتسب إلى تلكم الطائفة ,  أو أن من قال بهذا القول فهو كافر ولا يقصدون كل قائل به مثل ما اطلقو قولهم :" الجهمية كفار "" و "من قال القرآن مخلوق فهو كافر " ولم يكفروا كل من انتسب للجهمية ولا كل من قال القرآن مخلوق 
ومن يتأمل كلام العلماء يدرك أن بيان التكفير بالوصف له طريقان :
الأول : أن يبنوا حكم الفعل نفسه فيقولون : من فعل كذا فهو كافر كما قالوا : من قال بخلق القرآن فهو كافر , ومنع هذا فلم يكفروا كل من قال بهذا القول .
الثاني : أن يطلقوا القول بالتكفير على طائفة معينة , كما قال الإمام احمد :" الجهمية كفار " ومع هذا فالإمام احمد لم يكن يحكم على كل من انتسب إلى الجهمية بالكفر . فدل هذا على أن إطلاق الكفر على الطائفة المعينة لا يقتضي تكفير كل من انتسب إليها , وكلام ابن تيمية في الصارم من هذا الوجه . 
هذه بعض النقاشات للاعتراضات التي وجهت إلى بحث ( تحرير موقف ابن تيمية في حكم الرافضة ) .
وأتمنى من الأخوة القراء أن يدور البحث هنا حول مسألتين فقط , وهما :
الأولى : هل ما ذكر في نتيجة البحث من أن ابن تيمية لا يحكم على أعيان الرافضة بالكفر صحيح أم لا ؟ . ومن كان لا يرى الصحة فليذكر دليله من كلام ابن تيمية , وانتمى ألا يكرر ما سبق . 
الثانية : هل حكم ابن تيمية على رافضة عصره ينطبق على الرافضة المعاصرين أم لا ؟ .
وخلاصة رأيي : 
1- أنه لا يكفر أعيان الرافضة - عالمهم وجاهلهم - إلا بتوفر شروط وانتفاء موانع . 
2- أن كلامه منطبق على الرافضة المعاصرين , لأن المعاصرين منهم لم يأتوا بمكفرات أشنع من الاستغاثة بالقبور وتكفير عموم الصحابة , وغير ذلك من المكفرات , وهذه المكفرات موجودة عند الرافضة الذين لم يكفرهم ابن تيمية . 
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## أبو القاسم

أود سؤالك فضيلة الشيخ المكرم..

هل تعلم شيخا رافضيا عالما..لايقول بالتحريف؟
إن علماءهم مجمعون على ذلك منذ القدم..
والذي يدعي خلاف ذلك..فهو يبجل من يقول بالتحريف أيما تبجيل..ويقدسه
فالطوسي -شيخ الطائفة-بعدما يسوق الأقوال..يقول بصيغة الترجيح..أنه غير محرف..كأن المسألة فرعية جدا..وهذا بحد ذاته كفر
كما قال ابن قدامة في اللمعة.أي من يشكك في حرف واحد من كتاب الله تعالى..فكيف به كله..
وإلا فكل علمائهم الكبار المعول عليهم في استمداد الدين مجمعون..دون استثناء

وهنا سؤال آخر:
هل هناك نص من كلام ابن تيمية..يثبت توقفه حتى في العلماء منهم؟
وهل علماؤهم..معذورون بالجهل..مع النظام الصارم الذي يتبعونه في الدراسة في الحوزات إلى حد تعليمهم فن جدال أهل السنة؟

نحن لا نحكم بمواقف سابقة..بقدر ما ننزه ابن تيمية عن ذلك..لما نعهده من هذا الإمام الفحل..من دقة عالية..وتحقيق متين قل نظيره في التاريخ
والأمر محل نظر..وليس واضحا..حتى تكون مخالفتنا لك..دليلا على تعصبنا

والله الموفق

----------


## سلطان العميري

أخي أبا القاسم كنت أتنمى أن يكون أسلوبك أكثر هدوءا , فإنه لا داعي للأساليب الجارحة .
ولكن أسأل الله أن يعفو عن الجميع 
أخي ما زال السؤالين السابقين قائمان , فهل يوجد في كلام ابن تيمية ما يفيد تكفير أعيان علماء الرافضة كما وجد في كلامه ما يدل على عدم التكفير مما سبق نقله .
أما كونك تنزه ابن تيمية عن عدم تكفير أعيان علماء الرافضة فهذا ليس محل البحث , وإنما محله كلام ابن تيمية نفسه لا ما ينزهه الآخرون عنه .

----------


## أبو القاسم

شيخنا الفاضل
هل لك أن تحدد أين خرج كلامي عن حدود الهدوء؟
وأين جرحتك؟

والسلام عليكم

----------


## من صاحب النقب

كل ما ذكر الباحث ، لا يدل على أن لابن تيمية قولين ، بل يدل أنه جعل لهم حالين 

إذا كانت الحجة قائمة يكفر العالم و العامي لقيام الحجة 
و إذا كانت الحجة لم تقم على العوام يكفر العالم لأنه يخالف فيما هو معلوم من الدين بالضرورة ، و لا يكفر العامي لأنه لم تقم عليه حجة

فهي حالتين و ليست قولين ، و مشايخنا الذين يكفرون الرافضة يكفرونهم لظهور الحجة و ردهم لها 

و قد روي في الإبانة عن البخاري : ما عذرت أحداً لا يكفر الرافضة إلا من يجهل حالهم

----------


## رجل من أقصى المدينة

أُحَيِّ الشيخ سلطان العميري على مقالته الرائعة في بيان التحرير العلمي لموقف ابن تيمية مِن أعيان الرافضة .
كُنْتُ أتمنى أنْ تُوَسَّعَ المقالةُ لتكون شاملة لمنهج السلف عموماً مِن أعيان الرافضة .. أرجو أن يكون ذلك مشروعاً مِن مشاريعك المستقبلية .
نفع الله بك .

----------


## هم وهمم

جزاك الله خيرا يا شيخ سلطان العميري على المقال والردود وجميع الأخوة المشاركين وفعلا استفدت كثيرا ولكن لو أن شيخ الإسلام أفرد باباً في الحكم عليهم كما هو الحال مع المتقدمين مثل الإمام الدارمي في رده على الجهمية والله أعلم

----------


## من صاحب النقب

التفصيل في الأعيان يكون عند عدم قيام الحجة عند جميع الكفار و المبتدعة و ليس عند الرافضة فقط ، و أما عند قيام الحجة فلا يفصل في الأعيان إلا من يرجئ العمل عن مسمى الإيمان ، لأنهم بلغتهم الدعوة و مع ذلك يصرون على العمل بخلافها 
فالأحسن لمن يقول هذا القول ألا يورط نفسه بنسبته إلى ابن تيمية

----------


## شرياس

*أعطوني رافضياً واحداً لا يفعل شيء من الآتي :

{ الإعتقاد بأن القرآن محرّف - دعاء غير الله والإستغاثة به - الطعن في عرض أمهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن - تكفير و شتم وسب الصحابة رضي الله عنهم  - إعتقاد أن  من غير الأنبياء معصومون - جحود السنة النبوية المطهرة - استحلال الزنا تحت مسمى المتعة  }

 تنبيه : من لم يعتقد بعقيدة الرافضة لا يقال له رافضي أصلاً*

----------


## أبوحاتم الأنصاري

> [قوله :"  وأما تكفيرهم وتخليدهم ففيه أيضا للعلماء قولان مشهوران , وهما روايتان عن أحمد , والقولان في الخوارج والمارقين من الحرورية , والرافضة ونحوهم , والصحيح : أن هذه الأقوال التي يقولونها التي يعلم أنها مخالفة لما جاء به الرسول كفر ,  وكذلك أفعالهم التي هي من جنس أفعال الكفار بالمسلمين هي كفر أيضا , وقد ذكرت دلائل ذلك في غير هذا الموضع , لكن تكفير الواحد المعين منهم , والحكم بتخليده في النار , موقوف على ثبوت شروط التكفير وانتفاء موانعه , فإنا نطلق القول بنصوص الوعد والتكفير والتفسيق , ولا نحكم للمعين بدخوله في ذلك العام حتى يقوم فيه المقتضى الذي لا معارض له "( ) , فهذا نص من ابن تيمية على ما يعتقده هو في الرافضة , وأنه لا يكفرهم بمجرد كونهم رافضة - مع أنه نص على أنهم وقعوا في المكفرات - بل لا بد من توفر شروط وانتفاء موانع , ولهذا قرر هنا أن أقوالهم كفر , وأما أعيانهم فليسوا كفارا , فقد فرق بين أقوالهم وبين حكمهم في أنفسهم .
> فقد نص في هذا القول على أن كلامه في الرافضة الذين وقعوا فيما هو كفر , ونص على أنه لا يكفرهم , وابن تيمية نص في مواطن أخرى من كتبه كالصارم وغيره على الكفريات التي وقع فيها الرافضة كتكفير عموم الصحابة إلا قليلا منهم والاشتغاثة بالقبور .... 
> فكيف يصح لنا مع هذا التصريح أن نقول إن كلامه في الرافضة السابة , أو نقول إن كلامه لا ينطبق على الرافضة المعاصرين , فهل استجد عند المعاصرين منهم كفريات أشنع من القول بتحريف القرآن أو القول بتكفير عموم الصحابة  إلا قليلا أو الاستغاثة بالقبور  .


بحث متقن ومحرر..
نشكر للأخ العزيز/ سلطان هذا الجهد المبارك.. ونسأل الله أن يوفقه في تحريراته.
استفدته منه فائدة كبيرة ولا سيما هذا النص المحكم من شيخ الإسلام الذي يدل على رأيه.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

القول بأن ابن تيمية لا يكفر أعيان الرافضة إذا قامت عليهم الحجة كذب عليه سواء كان كذباً مقصوداً أو غير مقصود أما إذا لم تقم الحجة فلا يكفر أحداً لا هم  ولا غيرهم

----------


## مستور الحال

يا إخوان البحث موظَّف على إثبات التفريق بين العين الفاعلة للكفر والفعل المكفر ذاته . 

فبعد إثبات أن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية لا يكفر الشيعة بإعيانهم مع أن أفعالهم كفر = يستدل بذلك على صحة التفريق بين الكفر وتكفير العين ، من دون التطرق إلى إقامة الحجة أو لا .

هذا لعله المقصود بالبحث.

وقد بحث هذه المسألة - تكفير الشيعة الإثناعشرية - الشيخ ناصر بن عبد الله القفاري حفظه الله في كتابه الفذ (( عقائد الشيعة الإمامية الإثنا عشرية عرض ونقد )) في آخر كتابه (ص 1249 - 1273) 

فقد ذهب إلى تكفير الرافضة الإثناعشرية - على العموم- : الإمام مالك بن أنس، والإمام أحمد بن حنبل، والبخاري، وعبد الله بن إدريس الأودي، وعبد الرحمن بن مهدي، وأحمد بن يونس، وأبو زرعة الرازي، وابن قتيبة، وعبد القاهر البغدادي، والقاضي أبو يعلى، وابن حزم الظاهري، وأبو الفضل الإسفرايني، وأبو حامد الغزالي، والقاضي عياض، وأبو سعد السمعاني، والفخر الرازي، وشيخ الإسلام أحمد ابن تيمية، وابن كثير، وأبو حامد محمد المقدسي، وأبو المحاسن يوسف الواسطي، وعلي بن سلطان بن محمد القاري، وشيخ الإسلام محمد بن عبد الوهاب، والشاه عبد العزيز الدهلوي، ومحمد بن علي الشوكاني، وشيوخ وعلماء الدولة العثمانية، وعلماء ما وراء النهر. انظر إلى أقوالهم في نفس الكتاب.

وأقوال العلماء لا يحتج بها ولا أنسب إلى هؤلاء كلهم أنهم كفروا الشيعة الإمامية الإثناعشرية بأعيانهم، وإن كان يفهم من كلام كثير منهم ذلك، فكيف لو شاهدوا رافضة زماننا، فواقع رافضة اليوم يشهد عليهم أنهم على دين غير دين الإسلام.

الموضوع هو موقف شيخ الإسلام من الرافضة فلكم حق تحرير قوله، ثم لا يلزمنا قوله ولا يستدل به على التفريق بين الفعل والفاعل والكفر من فعل الكفر والشرك ومن فعل الشرك هكذا بإطلاق وإغفال مسألة إقامة الحجة من عدمها والتفصيل المعروف في هذه المسائل .

فالبحث في موقف عالم من الرافضة ثم التوصًّل بذلك إلى عدم تكفيرهم بأعيانهم ونصوص الكتاب والسنة بين أيدينا = بحث غير صحيح وغير مجدٍ بل يقود إلى الجدال وحصر الجدال في موقف عالم !!! وهكذا يستمر الجدل وكثرة النقول والتأويلات وكأن أقوال هؤلاء العلماء حجة شرعية يجب الوقوف عليها كثيراً وتمحيصها وتأويلها وترديدها .

وأدلة كفرهم واضحة للعيان فعوامّهم يشركون بالله بلا تقية ويعرف منهم تكفير الصحابة .
وانظر إلى أقوال العلماء فيهم 
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=8762
والآن بعض المعاصرين يتوقف في تكفير عموم الرافضة لعملهم بالإسلام في الظاهر أو لمزاحتمهم له في المسجد ومنهم من يتوقف في تكفير أعيان الرافضة، وليس لهم في الإسلام من نصيب حتى الاسم ، حتى صلاتهم فمن تأملها يجدها تختلف عن صلاتنا.
ونجد من يعيش بينهم أو يختلط بهم فإنه يلين في الحكم عليهم ، بحكم الخلطة وأكل العيش والملح معهم.

ثم إن هؤلاء الشيعة لا يثبت لهم اسم الإسلام أصلاً فهم مشركون ، ولا شك في وقوعهم في الشرك الأكبر في الألوهية والربوبية.
ومن وقع في الشرك الأكبر الصريح فلا يعذر بالجهل ويعتر مشرك وليس بمسلم، فإن قامت عليه الحجة بعد ذلك واستمر على شركه فهو كافر يستحق العذاب الدنيوي والأخروي .

فمثل هؤلاء لا يعذرون بالجهل خصوصاً من عاش في السعودية عندنا فهم كفار كلهم بأعيانهم لإقامة الحجة عليهم في مدارسنا وسماع الدين الصحيح إذاً فهؤلاء كفار أصليين بأعيانهم، يستحقون القتال والقتل والسبي.

----------


## فريد أشرف

لكن هل عدم تكفيره لأعيانهم ، يدل على أنه يخطئ من يخالفه في هذا.

أو بعبارة أوضح : هل يعتبر تكفير أعيانهم اجتهاداً أو خطأ صرفاً.

----------


## مستور الحال

العبارات العامة من السلف في التكفير كتكفير الجهمية والرافضة تدل صراحة على أنهم غير مسلمين وهذا معناه أنهم كفار بأعيانهم.

قرأت لأحد الكتاب : و لا يقال بأن السلف أرادوا بتكفير الرافضة و الجهمية تكفير نوع لا تكفير عين لأن السلف رحمهم الله كفروا غيرهم من هل البدع نوعا و لم يكفروهم عينا و لم يخرجوهم من فرق الأمة فدل على أن تكفير الجهمية و الرافضة تكفير بالعين بل لم يعذروهم بجهل و جعلوا حكمهم حكم أهل الإشراك و ذلك أن أهل البدع من أهل القبلة لا يكفرون حتى تقام عليهم الحجة فعذروا بجهلهم او تأويلهم فتدبر هذا الفرق من أقوال السلف يتبين لك أن الرافضة و الجهمية ليسوا من أهل الإسلام بإجماع السلف .

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=53901
و الله أعلم .

----------


## صقر بغداد

نقل الأخ الفاضل صاحب البحث أبو عمر الفلسطيني فتوى الإمام ابن تيمية في حكم تزويج الرافضي واستشهد بها على عدم تكفيره لأعيانهم إذ يقول : 


> لأمر الرابع : أنه لما سئل عن حكم تزويج الرافضي , ذكر أن الأصل عدم تزويجه لأنه يخشى منه أن يؤثر على عقيدة زوجته , فلو كان الرافضي كافرا عنده لمنع من تزويجه لأجل كفره , فدل هذا على أنه لا يرى أن الرافضي خارج من الإسلام , في هذا يقول :" الرافضة المحضة هم أهل أهواء وبدع وضلال , ولا ينبغي للمسلم أن يزوج موليته من رافضي , وإن تزوج هو رافضية صح النكاح , إن كان يرجو أن تتوب , وإلا فترك نكاحها أفضل , لئلا تفسد عليه ولده"([11]) , فلو كانت الرافضية عنده كافرة لما صح نكاح غير الرافضي من أهل السنة أو غيرهم منها .


ثم جاء الأخ الفاضل سلطان العميري واستند إلى نفس هذه الفتوى في متابعة صاحب البحث الأصلي على حكمه ، بل واستنكر من الأخ الذي ذهب إلى أن هذه الفتوى تدل على تكفير ابن تيمية لأعيان الرافضة إذ يقول الأخ سلطان العميري : 


> لو كان ابن تيمية يرى التفريق بين أصناف الرافضة لذكر هذا التفريق عدما تعين ذكره , فقد سؤل عن انكاح الفتاة السنية للرافضي فأطلق قوله في الرافضة ولم يفصل , ولو كان يرى التفصيل لقال مثلا : إن الرافضة صنفان : صنف كافر وهم من يقول بتحريق القرآن وتكفير الصحابة ويستغيث بالقبور , وهذا لا يجوز إنكاحه , وصنف ليس بكافر وهم من ليس ذلك من الرافضة
> وتأمل أخي كلامه في الفتوى (الرافضة المحضة هم أهل أهواء وبدع وضلال , ولا ينبغي للمسلم أن يزوج موليته من رافضي , وإن تزوج هو رافضية صح النكاح , إن كان يرجو أن تتوب , وإلا فترك نكاحها أفضل , لئلا تفسد عليه ولده")( ) فقد ذكر الرافضة المحضة ونص على أنهم أهل بدعة وضلال فلو كانوا كفارا عنده فما الذي منعه من التصريح به وهو في مقام المفتي .
> فلما لم يذكر هذا التفصيل في هذا الموطن الذي يتعين في فيه الذكر دل على أنه لا يرى هذا التفصيل , فتركه في هذا الموطن عيب لا يليق بأفراد العلماء فكيف بابن تيمية ذلكم الإمام الورع التقي المتمرس على الحجاج والنقاش والبيان , إلا أن يقال إن ابن تيمية كان لا يعلم أن الرافضة يقولون بتحريف القرآن أو يستغيثون بالقبور أو غير ذلك من المكفرات !!! وهذا غريب
> والغريب حقا أن بعض الإخوة القراء ذكر أن هذه الفتوى تدل على أن ابن تيمية يكفر أعيان الرافضة لأنه قال ( لا ينبغي للمسلم أن ينكح موليته من الرافضي ) فجعل الرافضي في مقابل المسلم وهذا لأنه كافر عنده .


والذي يثير التعجب حقا أن الإمام ابن تيمية سئل في فتوى أخرى " عن الرافضي ومن يقول لا تلزمه الصلوات الخمس : هلي يصح نكاحه من الرجال والنساء ؟ فإن تاب من الرفض ولزم الصلاة حينا ثم عاد لما كان عليه : هل يقر على ما كان عليه من النكاح ؟ 
فأجاب : لا يجوز لأحد أن ينكح موليته رافضيا ، ولا من يترك الصلاة ، ومتى زوجوه على أنه سني فصلى الخمس ثم ظهر أن رافضي لا يصلي ، أو عاد إلى الرفض وترك الصلاة ، فإنهم يفسخون النكاح " 
فهذه الفتوى لها دلالات ومضامين تزيد عن الفتوى السابقة وقد وردت في مجموع الفتاوى بعد الفتوى السابقة مباشرة ، والأمانة العلمية تقتضي ذكرهما معا ومناقشتهما معا ، أيا كانت نتيجة هذه المناقشة ، لكن ذكر واحدة وإغفال الأخرى عن عمد يجعل البحث كله في حاجة إلى مراجعة النقول التي نقلها عن الإمام ابن تيمية للتحقق من السياقات التي وردت بها هذه النصوص . 
وأشكر لجميع الإخوة جهدهم وأسأل الله أن يبارك فيهم ويجزيهم الأجر والثواب ويوفقهم إلى الخير والسداد

----------


## السكران التميمي

> وهذا القول وهو عدم تكفير الرافضة لم يتفرد به ابن تيمية , بل قال به جماعة من الأئمة قبله , ولا شك أن هذا القول هو القول الصحيح المنسجم مع قواعد أهل السنة وأصولهم .


بل مفهوم كلامه رحمه الله تعالى المتقرر من أقواله، وما قاله أئمة الدين العظام من العصور الأولى إلى يومنا هذا، أن الرافضة شيوخا وعامة بما فعلوه من أفاعيل كفرية وعدم عذرهم بالجهل لتوفر السبل لطلب الحق؛ أنهم كفرة فجرة خارجين عن دائرة الإسلام، عليهم لعائن الله المتتابعة، حتى يرجعوا إلى دين الله الحق بكامل شعائره وتعاليمه.

ومن قال غير هذا فهو أحد اثنين:
- إما جاهل بهم.
- وإما مداهن لهم.

فوالله لأنهم الشيطان الأكبر أزالهم الله عن الوجود. فدعوا التمييع لأحكام الدين وأقوال علماءه.

----------


## المحب الحنبلي

بارك الله في صاحب البحث وفي الاخوة المشاركين:
1- الصحيح أن شيخ الاسلام ابن تيمية له قول واحد في المسألة وهو التفريق بين الرافضة المحضة والرافضة الأقل منها ومن الاولى طوائف الاسماعيلية كلها والنصيرية فلا شك في كفرهم، أما الجعفرية فالصحيح تفسيقهم لا تكفيرهم..
والأصل محاكمة الأقوال فنقول: القول بتناسخ الارواح والحلول الاله في الائمة وغلط جبريل بالوحي والحكم بردة الصحابة والقول بتحريف القرآن بما يسقط حجيته واستحلال المحرمات كفر صريح 
2- تفضيل علي على الصحابة بدعة خفيفة:قال صاحب المحرر (المجد ابن تيمية الجد): الصحيح أن كل بدعة لا توجب الكفر لا يفسق المقلد فيها لخفتها ، مثل من يفضل عليا على سائر الصحابة"
3-قال ابن تيمية في فتاويه :"
وسئل عن " الرافضة " هل تزوج ؟
الجواب
فأجاب : الرافضة المحضة هم أهل أهواء وبدع وضلال ولا ينبغي للمسلم أن يزوج موليته من رافضي وإن تزوج هو رافضية صح النكاح إن كان يرجو أن تتوب وإلا فترك نكاحها أفضل لئلا تفسد عليه ولده . والله أعلم .

وسئل رحمه الله عن الرافضي ومن يقول لا تلزمه الصلوات الخمس : هل يصح نكاحه من الرجال والنساء ؟ فإن تاب من الرفض ولزم الصلاة حينا ثم عاد لما كان عليه : هل يقر على ما كان عليه من النكاح ؟
الجواب
فأجاب : لا يجوز لأحد أن ينكح موليته رافضيا ولا من يترك الصلاة . ومتى زوجوه على أنه سني فصلى الخمس ثم ظهر أنه رافضي لا يصلي أو عاد إلى الرفض وترك الصلاة : فإنهم يفسخون النكاح .))
4- قال السبكي في فتاويه:"وحكى ابن أبي زيد عن سحنون من قال في أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي إنهم كانوا على ضلال وكفر قتل ، ومن شتم غيرهم من الصحابة بمثل هذا نكل النكال الشديد .
قلت : قتل من كفر الأربعة ظاهر ؛ لأنه خلاف إجماع الأمة إلا الغلاة من الروافض فلو كفر الثلاثة ولم يكفر عليا لم يصرح سحنون فيه بكلام ، فكلام مالك المتقدم أصرح فيه .
وروي عن مالك رضي الله عنه من سب أبا بكر جلد ومن سب عائشة قتل .
وقال أحمد بن حنبل فيمن سب الصحابة : أما القتل فأجبن عنه ولكن أضربه ضربا نكالا .""
وليحدر العوام من التكفير ، على أن التحدير من عقائد الامامية واجب

----------


## السكران التميمي

أولا: ليست المسألة مسألة سب الصحابة فقط، بل هو أعظم وأدهى بما هو من خصائص الله تعالى وأمور الشرك التي نهى عنها عليه الصلاة والسلام.

ثانيا: نحن ولا العلماء قبلنا لم نكفر إلا من استحق التكفير فاعلا له قاصدا عارفا عالما راضيا. فلسنا بحاجة للدفاع عنهم مع ما يراه الجميع من أفعالهم.

----------


## السكران التميمي

حقيقة لا أعلم كيف يقرر بعض الإخوان أمرا من عند أنفسهم بدون تثبت ولا استقصاء شامل ومن ثم يضعونه بيننا معتبرين طرحهم هذا فكرة أو سبقا جديدا لم يكتشفه سواهم، وما عرفوا هداهم الله أن الخوض في مثل هذه الأمور لازمه الاستقراء الدقيق الشامل لكتب الشيخ وفتاواه ورسائله، وعدم الاندفاع الخطير في تقرير أمر لم يقم عليه دليل من كلامه رحمه الله.
وإليك أخي يا من كتب الموضوع ويا من نقله مؤيدا له ما ينقض هذه الفكرة الجديدة التي استنتجتموها _ ولا أعلم من أين! _ من كلام الشيخ نفسه رحمه الله، ويعلم الله ما أردت التتبع الكامل لكلامه؛ فقد تركت من النصوص أضعافها، لكن أرجو قراءة النصوص كاملة ولا تمل من ذلك. فأقول وبالله التوفيق:

1- قال الشيخ في (منهاج السنة النبوية ج1/ص474):
(وكذلك الرافضة غلوا في الرسل، بل في الأئمة حتى اتخذوهم أربابا من دون الله، فتركوا عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له التي أمرهم بها الرسول، وكذبوا الرسول فيما أخبر به من توبة الأنبياء واستغفارهم، فتجدهم يعطلون المساجد التي أمر الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه؛ فلا يصلون فيها جمعة ولا جماعة، وليس لها عندهم كبير حرمة، وإن صلوا فيها صلوا فيها وحدانا، ويعظمون المشاهد المبنية على القبور؛ فيعكفون عليها مشابهة للمشركين، ويحجون إليها كما يحج الحاج إلى البيت العتيق، ومنهم من يجعل الحج إليها أعظم من الحج إلى الكعبة؛ بل يسبون من لا يستغني بالحج إليها عن الحج الذي فرضه الله على عباده ومن لا يستغنى بها عن الجمعة والجماعة.
وهذا من جنس دين النصارى والمشركين الذين يفضلون عبادة الأوثان على عبادة الرحمن.
وقد صنف شيخهم ابن النعمان المعروف عندهم بالمفيد؛ وهو شيخ الموسوي والطوسي كتابا سماه (مناسك المشاهد) جعل قبور المخلوقين تحج كما تحج الكعبة البيت الحرام الذي جعله الله قياما للناس، وهو أول بيت وضع للناس فلا يطاف إلا به ولا يصلى إلا إليه ولم يأمر الله إلا بحجه.
وقد علم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يأمر بما ذكروه من آمر المشاهد، ولا شرع لأمته مناسك عند قبور الأنبياء والصالحين بل هذا من دين المشركين).

2- وقال أيضا في (ج1/ص486):
(وفيهم من الشرك والغلو ما ليس في سائر طوائف الأمة، ولهذا أظهر ما يوجد الغلو في طائفتين: في النصارى والرافضة، ويوجد أيضا في طائفة ثالثة من أهل النسك والزهد والعبادة الذين يغلون في شيوخهم ويشركون بهم).

3- وقال أيضا في (ج3/ص374):
(وأما عصمة الأئمة فلم يقل بها إلا كما قال الإمامية والإسماعيلية.
وناهيك بقول لم يوافقهم عليه إلا الملاحدة المنافقون، الذين شيوخهم الكبار أكفر من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين، وهذا دأب الرافضة دائما؛ يتجاوزون عن جماعة المسلمين إلى اليهود والنصارى والمشركين في الأقوال والموالاة والمعاونة والقتال وغير ذلك.
فهل يوجد أضل من قوم يعادون السابقين الأولين من المهاجرين والأنصار ويوالون الكفار والمنافقين؟!
وليس المنافقون في طائفة أكثر منهم في الرافضة، حتى أنه ليس في الروافض إلا من فيه شعبة من شعب النفاق.
وهم غالبا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه بل ديارهم أكثر البلاد منكرا من الظلم والفواحش وغير ذلك، وهم يتولون الكفار الذين غضب الله عليهم فليسوا مع المؤمنين ولا مع الكفار _ أي: الخلّص _ كما قال تعالى: [ألم تر إلى الذين تولوا قوما غضب الله عليهم ما هم منكم ولا منهم].
ولهذا هم عند جماهير المسلمين _ أي: العامة من المسلمين _ نوع آخر، حتى أن المسلمين لما قاتلوهم بالجبل الذي كانوا عاصين فيه بساحل الشام يسفكون دماء المسلمين ويأخذون أموالهم ويقطعون الطريق استحلالا لذلك وتدينا به فقاتلهم صنف من التركمان فصاروا يقولون: نحن مسلمون، فيقولون: لا؛ أنتم جنس آخر.
فهم بسلامة قلوبهم علموا أنهم جنس آخر خارجون عن المسلمين لامتيازهم عنهم، وقد قال الله تعالى: [ويحلفون على الكذب وهم يعلمون] وهذا حال الرافضة، وكذلك: [اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة فصدوا عن سبيل الله..] إلى قوله: [لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله..] الآية، وكثير منهم يواد الكفار من وسط قلبه أكثر من موادته للمسلمين، ولهذا لما خرج الترك والكفار من جهة المشرق فقاتلوا المسلمين وسفكوا دماءهم ببلاد خراسان والعراق والشام والجزيرة وغيرها كانت الرافضة معاونة لهم على قتال المسلمين، ووزير بغداد المعروف بالعلقمي هو وأمثاله كانوا من أعظم الناس معاونة لهم على المسلمين، وكذلك الذين كانوا بالشام بحلب وغيرها من الرافضة كانوا من أشد الناس معاونة لهم على قتال المسلمين، وكذلك النصارى الذين قاتلهم المسلمون بالشام كانت الرافضة من أعظم أعوانهم، وكذلك إذا صار اليهود دولة بالعراق وغيره تكون الرافضة من أعظم أعوانهم، فهم دائما يوالون الكفار من المشركين واليهود والنصارى ويعاونونهم على قتال المسلمين ومعاداتهم).

4- وقال أيضا في (ج3/ص418):
(الثاني: أن يقال: الرافضة يوجد فيهم من المسائل ما لا يقوله مسلم يعرف دين الإسلام، منها: ما يتفقون عليه، ومنها: ما يقوله بعضهم؛ مثل: ترك الجمعة والجماعة، فيعطلون المساجد التي أمر الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه عن الجمعة والجماعات، ويعمرون المشاهد التي حرم الله ورسوله بناءها، ويجعلونها بمنزلة دور الأوثان، ومنهم من يجعل زيارتها كالحج، كما صنف المفيد كتاب سماه (مناسك حج المشاهد) وفيه من الكذب والشرك ما هو من جنس كذب النصارى وشركهم، ومنها تأخير صلاة المغرب مضاهاة لليهود، ومنها تحريم ذبائح أهل الكتاب، وتحريم نوع من السمك، وتحريم بعضهم لحم الجمل، واشتراط بعضهم في الطلاق الشهود على الطلاق، وإيجابهم أخذ خمس مكاسب المسلمين، وجعلهم الميراث كله للبنت دون العم وغيره من العصبة، والجمع الدائم بين الصلاتين، ومثل صوم بعضهم بالعدد لا بالهلال؛ يصومون قبل الهلال ويفطرون قبله، ومثل ذلك من الأحكام التي يعلم علما يقينيا أنها خلاف دين المسلمين الذي بعث الله به رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنزل به كتابه).

5- وقال أيضا في (ج5/ص161):
(وهؤلاء الرافضة إما منافق؛ وإما جاهل، فلا يكون رافضي ولا جهمي إلا منافقا أو جاهلا بما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، لا يكون فيهم أحد عالما بما جاء به الرسول مع الإيمان به، فإن مخالفتهم لما جاء به الرسول وكذبهم عليه لا يخفى قط إلا على مفرط في الجهل والهوى.
وشيوخهم المصنفون فيهم طوائف يعلمون أن كثيرا مما يقولونه كذب، ولكن يصنفون لهم لرياستهم عليهم.
وهذا المصنف يتهمه الناس بهذا؛ ولكن صنف لأجل أتباعه، فإن كان أحدهم يعلم أن ما يقوله باطل ويظهره ويقول إنه حق من عند الله فهو من جنس علماء اليهود الذين يكتبون الكتاب بأيديهم ثم يقولون هذا من عند الله ليشتروا به ثمنا قليلا، فويل لهم مما كتبت أيديهم وويل لهم مما يكسبون، وإن كان يعتقد أنه حق دل ذلك على نهاية جهله وضلاله.
فإن كنت لا تدري فتلك مصيبة.....وأن كنت تدري فالمصيبة أعظم  
وهم في دينهم لهم عقليات وشرعيات، فالعقليات: متأخروهم فيها أتباع المعتزلة إلا من تفلسف منهم، فيكون إما فيلسوفا وإما ممتزجا من فلسفة واعتزال، ويضم إلى ذلك الرفض مثل مصنف هذا الكتاب وأمثاله، فيصيرون بذلك من أبعد الناس عن الله ورسوله، وعن دين المسلمين المحض.
وأما شرعياتهم: فعمدتهم فيها على ما ينقل عن بعض أهل البيت مثل أبي جعفر الباقر وجعفر بن محمد الصادق وغيرهما).

6- وقال أيضا في (ج7/ص222):
(وقد تكون الردة عن بعض الدين كحال أهل البدع الرافضة وغيرهم، والله تعالى يقيم قوما يحبهم ويحبونه، ويجاهدون من ارتد عن الدين أو عن بعضه، كما يقيم من يجاهد الرافضة المرتدين عن الدين أو عن بعضه في كل زمان.
والله سبحانه المسئول أن يجعلنا من الذين يحبهم ويحبونه الذين يجاهدون المرتدين وأتباع المرتدين ولا يخافون لومة لائم).

7- وقال أيضا في (ج7/ص413):
(وأما الرافضة فهم المعروفون بالبدعة عند الخاصة و العامة، حتى أن أكثر العامة لا تعرف في مقابلة الشيء إلا الرافضي، لظهور مناقضتهم لما جاء به الرسول عليه السلام عند الخاصة والعامة، فهم عين على ما جاء به، حتى الطوائف الذين ليس لهم من الخبرة بدين الرسول ما لغيرهم إذا قالت لهم الرافضة: نحن مسلمون، يقولون: أنتم جنس آخر.
ولهذا الرافضة يوالون أعداء الدين الذين يعرف كل أحد معاداتهم من اليهود والنصارى والمشركين مشركي الترك، ويعادون أولياء الله الذين هم خيار أهل الدين وسادات المتقين وهم الذين أقاموه وبلغوه ونصروه 
ولهذا كان الرافضة من أعظم الأسباب في دخول الترك الكفار إلى بلاد الإسلام، وأما قصة الوزير ابن العلقمي وغيره كالنصير الطوسي مع الكفار وممالأتهم على المسلمين؛ فقد عرفها الخاصة والعامة.
وكذلك من كان منهم بالشام ظاهروا المشركين على المسلمين وعاونوهم معاونة عرفها الناس.
وكذلك لما انكسر عسكر المسلمين لما قدم غازان؛ ظاهروا الكفار النصارى وغيرهم من أعداء المسلمين، وباعوهم أولاد المسلمين بيع العبيد وأموالهم، وحاربوا المسلمين محاربة ظاهرة، وحمل بعضهم راية الصليب.
وهم كانوا من أعظم الأسباب في استيلاء النصارى قديما على بيت المقدس حتى استنقذه المسلمون منهم.
وقد دخل فيهم أعظم الناس نفاقا من النصيرية و الإسماعيلية و نحوهم ممن هو أعظم كفرا في الباطن؛ ومعاداة لله ورسوله من اليهود والنصارى.
فهذه الأمور و أمثالها مما هي ظاهرة مشهورة يعرفها الخاصة والعامة توجب ظهور مباينتهم للمسلمين ومفارقتهم للدين ودخولهم في زمرة الكفار والمنافقين، حتى يعدهم من رأى أحوالهم جنسا آخر غير جنس المسلمين، فإن المسلمين الذين يقيمون دين الإسلام في الشرق والغرب قديما وحديثا هم الجمهور، والرافضة ليس لهم سعي إلا في هدم الإسلام ونقض عراه وإفساد قواعده، والقدر الذي عندهم من الإسلام إنما قام بسبب قيام الجمهور به.
و الرافضة من أجهل الناس بدين الإسلام، وليس للإنسان منهم شيء يختص به إلا ما يسر عدو الإسلام و يسوء وليه، فأيامهم في الإسلام كلها سود، وأعرف الناس بعيوبهم و ممادحهم أهل السنة، لا تزال تطلع منهم على أمور غيرها عرفتها كما قال تعالى في اليهود: [ولا تزال تطلع على خائنة منهم إلا قليلا منهم].
ولو ذكرت بعض ما عرفته منهم بالمباشرة ونقل الثقات وما رايته في كتبهم لاحتاج ذلك إلى كتاب كبير).

8- وقال أيضا في (ج7/ص476):
(فإن من أسلم قبل الهجرة بمكة لم يكن فيهم منافق، والذين هاجروا لم يكن فيهم منافق بل كانوا مؤمنين بالله ورسوله محبين لله ولرسوله وكان الله ورسوله أحب إليهم من أولادهم وأهلهم وأموالهم.
وإذا كان كذلك علم أن رميهم أو رمي أكثرهم أو بعضهم بالنفاق كما يقوله من يقوله من الرافضة من أعظم البهتان الذي هو نعت الرافضة وإخوانهم من اليهود، فإن النفاق كثير ظاهر في الرافضة إخوان اليهود، ولا يوجد في الطوائف أكثر وأظهر نفاقا منهم، حتى يوجد فيهم النصيرية والإسماعيلية و أمثالهم ممن هو من أعظم الطوائف نفاقا وزندقة وعداوة لله ولرسوله).

9- وقال أيضا في (ج8/ص479):
(وإلا فمن له أدنى خبرة بدين الإسلام يعلم أن مذهب الرافضة مناقض له، ولهذا كانت الزنادقة الذين قصدهم إفساد الإسلام يأمرون بإظهار التشيع والدخول إلى مقاصدهم من باب الشيعة، كما ذكر ذلك إمامهم صاحب البلاغ الأكبر والناموس الأعظم).

10- وقال أيضا في (ج8/ص545):
(ولكن كلام الرافضة من جنس كلام المشركين الجاهلية، يتعصبون للنسب والآباء لا للدين، ويعيبون الإنسان بما لا ينقض إيمانه وتقواه، وكل هذا من فعل الجاهلية، ولهذا كانت الجاهلية ظاهرة عليهم، فهم يشبهون الكفار من وجوه خالفوا بها أهل الإيمان والإسلام).

11- وقال أيضا في (ج8/ص579):
(فهذا ونحوه مما يبين أن حال الصديق عند الله وعند رسوله والمؤمنين في غاية المخالفة لما هي عند هؤلاء الرافضة المفترين الكذابين، الذين هم ردؤ المنافقين وإخوان المرتدين والكافرين، الذين يوالون أعداء الله ويعادون أولياءه).

12- وقال في (مجموع الفتاوى ج4/ص22):
(وكذلك السلطان نور الدين محمود الذي كان بالشام؛ عز أهل الإسلام والسنة في زمنه وذل الكفار وأهل البدع ممن كان بالشام ومصر وغيرهما من الرافضة والجهمية ونحوهم).

13- وقال أيضا في (ج4/ص430):
(وهذه الأحاديث مستفيضة بل متواترة في فضائل الصحابة والثناء عليهم وتفضيل قرنهم على من بعدهم من القرون، فالقدح فيهم قدح في القرآن والسنة، ولهذا تكلم الناس في تكفير الرافضة بما قد بسطناه في غير هذا الموضع. والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم).

14- وقال أيضا في (ج4/ص471):
(وبهذا وأمثاله يتبين أن الرافضة أمة ليس لها عقل صريح، ولا نقل صحيح، ولا دين مقبول، ولا دنيا منصورة، بل هم من أعظم الطوائف كذبا وجهلا، ودينهم يدخل على المسلمين كل زنديق ومرتد).

وكتابه الصارم المسلول مشحون بمثل ذلك فيهم.

فليس هناك حاجة إلى الاختراع غفر الله لكم، فمذهب الشيخ رحمه الله الذي يقرره في كتبه: أنه يفرق بين العالم بما يفعل من كفريات وشركيات وردة وبين الجاهل لذلك، ثم هو يفرق في الجاهل بين الذي يعذر بجهله وبين الذي لا يعذر به.

فالحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام الحق.

----------


## ابو ربا

هل الرافضة عند من يكفرهم كفار اصليون ام مرتدون ؟

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  قال الخلال : (أخبرنا أبو بكر المروذي قال : سألت عبد الله عمن يشتم أبا بكر وعمر وعائشة ؟ قال : ما أراه على الإسلام . قال : وسمعت أبا عبد الله يقول : قال مالك : الذي يشتم أصحاب النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ليس لهم سهم، أو قال : نصيب في الإسلام) [السنة رقم 779] .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويقول : (أخبرنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال : سألت أبي عمن يشتم رجلا من أصحاب النبي  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  فقال : : ما أراه على الإسلام) [السنة رقم 782] .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويقول : (أخبرني حرب بن إسماعيل الكرماني قال : ثنا موسى بن هارون بن زياد قال : سمعت الفريابي ورجلٌ يسأله عمن يشتم أبا بكرٍ قال : كافر، قال : فيُصلّى عليه ؟ قال : لا، وسألته كيف يصنع به وهو يقول : لا إله إلا الله ؟ قال : لا تلمسوه بأيديكم، ارفعوه بالخشب حتى تواروه في حفرته) [السنة رقم 794] .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : (وقد قطع طائفة من الفقهاء من أهل الكوفة وغيرهم بقتلِ من سب الصحابة، وكفرِ الرافضةِ ... قال أحمد بن يونس : لو أنَّ يهوديًّا ذبح شاةً، وذبح رافضيٌّ [أي : شاةً] لأكلت ذبيحة اليهودي، ولم آكل ذبيحة الرافضي؛ لأنه مرتد عن الإسلام .
وكذلك قال أبو بكر بن هانئ : لا تؤكل ذبيحة الروافض والقدرية، كما لا تؤكل ذبيحة المرتد . مع أنه تؤكل ذبيحة الكتابي، لأن هؤلاء يقومون مقام المرتد، وأهل الذمة يقرون على دينهم، وتؤخذ منهم الجزية .
وكذلك قال عبد الله بن إدريس - من أعيان أئمة الكوفة - : ليس لرافضيٍّ شفعةً؛ لأنه لا شفعة إلا لمسلمٍ ...) [الصارم المسلول 3 : 1061-1063] .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  ويقول ابن حزمٍ : (فإن الروافض ليسوا من المسلمين إنما هي فرقة حدث أولها بعد موت رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بخمسٍ وعشرين سنةً ، وكان مبدؤها إجابة ممن خذله الله تعالى لدعوة من كادَ للإسلام، ...) [الفِصل في الملل 1 : 331] .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  فتبين أنه من كفّرَهم لم يكن عَريًّا عن سَلَفٍ له أئمةٍ من أمصارِ المسلمين، أما من التمسَ طمسَ الحقِّ، فإنما يهلكُ نفسَه، فهو كمن ينكرُ الشمسَ وَهِي في كَبِدِ السماءِ !! ، واللهُ يتولى الصالحينَ .

----------


## أبوالبراء الجزائري

> هل الرافضة عند من يكفرهم كفار اصليون ام مرتدون ؟


 
وكيف لمن لم يكن يوما مسلما أن يرتد ؟!!

_______

----------


## أبوالبراء الجزائري

> *أعطوني رافضياً واحداً لا يفعل شيء من الآتي :*
> 
> *{ الإعتقاد بأن القرآن محرّف - دعاء غير الله والإستغاثة به - الطعن في عرض أمهات المؤمنين رضي الله عنهن - تكفير و شتم وسب الصحابة رضي الله عنهم - إعتقاد أن من غير الأنبياء معصومون - جحود السنة النبوية المطهرة - استحلال الزنا تحت مسمى المتعة }*
> 
> *تنبيه : من لم يعتقد بعقيدة الرافضة لا يقال له رافضي أصلاً*


 قال شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية رحمه الله تعالى في "الصارم المسلول": (من زعم أن القرآن نقص منه آيات، أو كتمت، أو زعم أن له تأويلًات باطنةً تسقط الأعمال المشروعة، فلا خلًاف في كفرهم، ومن زعم أن الصحابة ارتدوا بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا نفرًا قليلًا لا يبلغون بضعة عشر نفسًا، أضو أنهم فسقوا عامتهم، فهذا لا ريب أيضًا في كفره، لأنه مكذب لما نصه القرآن في غير موضع من الرضى عنهم، والثناء عليهم. بل من يشك في كفر مثل هذا فإن كفره متعين، فإن مضمون هذه المقالًة أن نقلة الكتاب والسنة كفار أو فساق، وأن هذه الآية التي هي: {كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس}، وخيرها هو القرن الأول كان عامتهم كفارًا أو فساقًا، ومضمونها أن هذه الأمة شر الأمم، وأن سابقي هذه الأمة هم شرارها، وكفر هذا مما يعلم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلًام).

----------


## أبو بكر المكي

> قال الخلال : (أخبرنا أبو بكر المروذي قال : سألت عبد الله عمن يشتم أبا بكر وعمر وعائشة ؟ قال : ما أراه على الإسلام . قال : وسمعت أبا عبد الله يقول : قال مالك : الذي يشتم أصحاب النبي  ليس لهم سهم، أو قال : نصيب في الإسلام) [السنة رقم 779] .
>  ويقول : (أخبرنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال : سألت أبي عمن يشتم رجلا من أصحاب النبي  فقال : : ما أراه على الإسلام) [السنة رقم 782] .
>  ويقول : (أخبرني حرب بن إسماعيل الكرماني قال : ثنا موسى بن هارون بن زياد قال : سمعت الفريابي ورجلٌ يسأله عمن يشتم أبا بكرٍ قال : كافر، قال : فيُصلّى عليه ؟ قال : لا، وسألته كيف يصنع به وهو يقول : لا إله إلا الله ؟ قال : لا تلمسوه بأيديكم، ارفعوه بالخشب حتى تواروه في حفرته) [السنة رقم 794] .
>  ويقول شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية : (وقد قطع طائفة من الفقهاء من أهل الكوفة وغيرهم بقتلِ من سب الصحابة، وكفرِ الرافضةِ ... قال أحمد بن يونس : لو أنَّ يهوديًّا ذبح شاةً، وذبح رافضيٌّ [أي : شاةً] لأكلت ذبيحة اليهودي، ولم آكل ذبيحة الرافضي؛ لأنه مرتد عن الإسلام .
> وكذلك قال أبو بكر بن هانئ : لا تؤكل ذبيحة الروافض والقدرية، كما لا تؤكل ذبيحة المرتد . مع أنه تؤكل ذبيحة الكتابي، لأن هؤلاء يقومون مقام المرتد، وأهل الذمة يقرون على دينهم، وتؤخذ منهم الجزية .
> وكذلك قال عبد الله بن إدريس - من أعيان أئمة الكوفة - : ليس لرافضيٍّ شفعةً؛ لأنه لا شفعة إلا لمسلمٍ ...) [الصارم المسلول 3 : 1061-1063] .
>  ويقول ابن حزمٍ : (فإن الروافض ليسوا من المسلمين إنما هي فرقة حدث أولها بعد موت رسول الله  بخمسٍ وعشرين سنةً ، وكان مبدؤها إجابة ممن خذله الله تعالى لدعوة من كادَ للإسلام، ...) [الفِصل في الملل 1 : 331] .
>  فتبين أنه من كفّرَهم لم يكن عَريًّا عن سَلَفٍ له أئمةٍ من أمصارِ المسلمين، أما من التمسَ طمسَ الحقِّ، فإنما يهلكُ نفسَه، فهو كمن ينكرُ الشمسَ وَهِي في كَبِدِ السماءِ !! ، واللهُ يتولى الصالحينَ .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وقال الخلال : حدثنا إسماعيل بن إسحاق الثقفي النيسابوري، أن أبا عبد الله سئل عن رجل  له جار رافضي يسلم عليه ؟ . قال : (لا ، وإذا سلم عليه لا يرد عليه) .  [الآداب الشرعية لابن مفلح 1 : 86] .

----------


## جذيل

من منهاج السنة ابن تيمية يقول بعد عرض احدى شبهات ابن المطهر الحلي :
والجواب بعد أن يقال الله أكبر على هؤلاء المرتدين المفترين أتباع المرتدين الذين برزوا بمعاداة الله ورسوله وكتابه ودينه ومرقوا من الإسلام ونبذوه وراء ظهورهم وشاقوا الله ورسوله وعباده المؤمنين وتولوا أهل الردة والشقاق .......

----------


## أبو طالب

لا أدري ما السر في تزلف أعضاء مؤسسة الإسلام اليوم للرافضة هل يشحذون الدعم الإيراني ! نحب أن نبارك للجميع بموت الكلب المعفر محمد العمري عميل رفسنجاني

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

ما زالت المسألة في حاجة إلى التحرير والتنقيح.

----------


## أبو محمد عمر البليدي

بحث سيئ، فيه من الخلط الشيئ الكثير

الرافضة زنادقة كفار بأعيانهم كما قال ذلك السلف من خير القرون إلى أئمة الدين
حتى جعل الشيخ الفوزان حفظه الله عدم تكفير عوامهم من الإرجاء، كونهم يبغضون الصحابة و يدينون الله بسبهم و تكفيرهم و دخولهم في عموم الآية  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ليغيض بهم الكفار :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  
و راجع تفسير ابن كثير و القرطبي و نقلهم لتكفير الإمام مالك لهم و إرتضائهم لهذا الإستنباط المحكم من الآية

هذا من جانب الزندقة فقط، فكيف إذا جمع الشخص بين نكفير الصحابة و رمي أم المؤمنين بالفاحشة -عليهم لعنة الله بأعيانهم- و بين الشرك بالله و عبادة القبور و دعائها و الذبح لها؟ هل يتوقف عاقل شم رائحة الإسلام في تكفيرهم؟؟

العبرة بالدليل من الكتاب و السنة و إجماع الصحابة و أقوالهم و فهم السلف و ليس بكلام أهل العلم بعدهم

مع العلم أنك أخذت كلام مجمل لشيخ الإسلام و جله في قضايا أعيان قد يكون أطلق عليهم إسم الرفض و أريد به التشيع الغير غالي
كما هي الحال عند تسمية الأشاعرة بالجهمية في كلام شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله

فكفى تحريفا و تعالما....

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> وكيف لمن لم يكن يوما مسلما أن يرتد ؟!!
> 
> _______


هم كفار أصليون ، كيف وأصلهم عبد الله بن سبأ اليهودي .
كل من اعتقد تحريف القرآن فهو كافر بإجماع المسلمين ، والرافضة عوامهم وجهالهم ـ أعني ما يسمون بعلمائهم ـ يعتقدون هذا الاعتقاد ويسبون الصحب الكرام ويتهمون أم المؤمنين الصديقة بنت الصديق وغير ذلك من الطامات والكفريات والزندقة  .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

هذه بعض أقوال العلماء في الرافضة :


أولاً : الإمام مالك : روى الخلال عن أبي بكر المروذي قال : سمعت أبا عبدالله يقول ، قال مالك : الذي يشتم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس لهم اسم أو قال : نصيب في الإسلام . السنة للخلال ( 2 / 557 ) . وقال ابن كثير عند قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ( محمد رسول الله والذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعاً سجداً يبتغون فضلاً من الله ورضواناً سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في التوراة ومثلهم في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطئه فآزره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم الكفار .. ) قال : ( ومن هذه الآية انتزع الإمام مالك رحمة الله عليه في رواية عنه بتكفير الروافض الذين يبغضون الصحابة رضي الله عنهم قال : لأنهم يغيظونهم ومن غاظ الصحابة رضي الله عنهم فهو كافر لهذه الآية ووافقه طائفة من العلماء رضي الله عنهم على ذلك ) . تفسير ابن كثير ( 4 / 219 ) . قال القرطبي : ( لقد أحسن مالك في مقالته وأصاب في تأويله فمن نقص واحداً منهم أو طعن عليه في روايته فقد رد على الله رب العالمين وأبطل شرائع المسلمين ) .تفسير القرطبي ( 16 / 297 ) .


ثانياً : الإمام أحمد : رويت عنه روايات عديدة في تكفيرهم .. روى الخلال عن أبي بكر المروذي قال : سألت أبا عبد الله عمن يشتم أبا بكر وعمر وعائشة؟ قال : ما أراه على الإسلام . وقال الخلال : أخبرني عبد الملك بن عبد الحميد قال : سمعت أبا عبد الله قال : من شتم أخاف عليه الكفر مثل الروافض ، ثم قال : من شتم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا نأمن أن يكون قد مرق عن الدين ) . السنة للخلال ( 2 / 557 - 558 ) . وقال أخبرني عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل قال : سألت أبي عن رجل شتم رجلاً من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ما أراه على الإسلام . وجاء في كتاب السنة للإمام أحمد قوله عن الرافضة : ( هم الذين يتبرأون من أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويسبونهم وينتقصونهم ويكفرون الأئمة إلا أربعة : علي وعمار والمقداد وسلمان وليست الرافضة من الإسلام في شيء ) . السنة للإمام أحمد ص 82 . قال ابن عبد القوي : ( وكان الإمام أحمد يكفر من تبرأ منهم ( أي الصحابة ) ومن سب عائشة أم المؤمنين ورماها مما برأها الله منه وكان يقرأ ( يعظكم الله أن تعودوا لمثله أبدا إن كنت مؤمنين ) . كتاب ما يذهب إليه الإمام أحمد ص 21


ثالثاً : البخاري : قال رحمه الله : ( ما أبالي صليت خلف الجهمي والرافضي ، أم صليت خلف اليهود والنصارى ولا يسلم عليهم ولا يعادون ولا يناكحون ولا يشهدون ولا تؤكل ذبائحهم ) . خلق أفعال العباد ص 125 .


رابعاً : عبد الله بن إدريس : قال : ( ليس لرافضي شفعة إلا لمسلم ) .


خامساً : عبد الرحمن بن مهدي : قال البخاري : قال عبد الرحمن بن مهدي : هما ملتان الجهمية والرافضية . خلق أفعال العباد ص 125 .


سادساً : الفريابي : روى الخلال قال : ( أخبرني حرب بن إسماعيل الكرماني ، قال : حدثنا موسى بن هارون بن زياد قال : سمعت الفريابي ورجل يسأله عمن شتم أبا بكر ، قال : كافر ، قال : فيصلى عليه؟ قال : لا ، وسألته كيف يصنع به وهو يقول لا إله إلا الله ، قال : لا تمسوه بأيديكم ارفعوه بالخشب حتى تواروه في حفرته ) . السنة للخلال ( 2 / 566 ) .


سابعاً : أحمد بن يونس : الذي قال فيه أحمد بن حنبل وهو يخاطب رجلاً : ( اخرج إلى أحمد بن يونس فإنه شيخ الإسلام ) . قال : ( لو أن يهودياً ذبح شاة ، وذبح رافضي لأكلت ذبيحة اليهودي ، ولم آكل ذبيحة الرافضي لأنه مرتد عن الإسلام ) . الصارم المسلول ص 570 .


ثامناً : ابن قتيبة الدينوري : قال : بأن غلو الرافضة في حب علي المتمثل في تقديمه على من قدمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وصحابته عليه ، وادعاءهم له شركة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في نبوته وعلم الغيب للأئمة من ولده وتلك الأقاويل والأمور السرية قد جمعت إلى الكذب والكفر أفراط الجهل والغباوة ) . الاختلاف في اللفظ والرد على الجهمية والمشبهة ص 47 .
تاسعا : القاضي عياض : قال رحمه الله : ( نقطع بتكفير غلاة الرافضة في قولهم إن الأئمة أفضل من الأنبياء ) . وقال : وكذلك نكفر من أنكر القرآن أو حرفاً منه أو غير شيئاً منه أو زاد فيه كفعل الباطنية والإسماعيلية ) .



عاشرا : قال ابن حزم الظاهري : قال : ( وأما قولهم ( يعني النصارى ) في دعوى الروافض تبديل القرآن فإن الروافض ليسوا من المسلمين ، إنما هي فرقة حدث أولها بعد موت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمس وعشرين سنة .. وهي طائفة تجري مجرى اليهود والنصارى في الكذب والكفر ) . الفصل في الملل والنحل ( 2 / 213 ) . وقال وأنه : ( ولا خلاف بين أحد من الفرق المنتمية إلى المسلمين من أهل السنة ، والمعتزلة والخوارج والمرجئة والزيدية في وجوب الأخذ بما في القرآن المتلو عندنا أهل .. وإنما خالف في ذلك قوم من غلاة الروافض وهم كفار بذلك مشركون عند جميع أهل الإسلام وليس كلامنا مع هؤلاء وإنما كلامنا مع ملتنا ) . الإحكام لابن حزم ( 1 / 96 ) .



حادي عشر :  ابن تيمية : قال رحمه الله : ( وكذلك من زعم منهم أن القرآن نقص منه آيات وكتمت ، أو زعم أن له تأويلات باطنة تسقط الأعمال المشروعة ، فلا خلاف في كفرهم . ومن زعم أن الصحابة ارتدوا بعد رسول الله عليه الصلاة والسلام إلا نفراً قليلاً لا يبلغون بضعة عشر نفساً أو أنهم فسقوا عامتهم ، فهذا لا ريب أيضاً في كفره لأنه مكذب لما نصه القرآن في غير موضع من الرضى عنهم والثناء عليهم . بل من يشك في كفر مثل هذا ؟ فإن كفره متعين ، فإن مضمون هذه المقالة أن نقلة الكتاب والسنة كفار أو فساق وأن هذه الآية التي هي : ( كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس ) وخيرها هو القرن الأول ، كان عامتهم كفاراً ، أو فساقاً ، ومضمونها أن هذه الأمة شر الأمم ، وأن سابقي هذه الأمة هم شرارها، وكفر هذا مما يعلم بالاضطرار من دين الإسلام ) . الصارم المسلول ص 586 - 587 . وقال أيضاً عن الرافضة : ( أنهم شر من عامة أهل الأهواء ، وأحق بالقتال من الخوارج ) . مجموع الفتاوى ( 28 / 482 ) .

ثاني عشر : ابن كثير : ساق ابن كثير الأحاديث الثابتة في السنة ، والمتضمنة نفي دعوى النص والوصية التي تدعيها الرافضة لعلي ثم عقب عليها بقوله : ( ولو كان الأمر كما زعموا لما رد ذلك أحد من الصحابة فإنهم كانوا أطوع لله ولرسوله في حياته وبعد وفاته ، من أن يفتاتوا عليه فيقدموا غير من قدمه ، ويؤخروا من قدمه بنصه ، حاشا وكلا ومن ظن بالصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ذلك فقد نسبهم بأجمعهم إلى الفجور والتواطيء على معاندة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومضادته في حكمه ونصه ، ومن وصل من الناس إلى هذا المقام فقد خلع ربقة الإسلام ، وكفر بإجماع الأئمة الأعلام وكان إراقة دمه أحل من إراقة المدام ) . البداية والنهاية ( 5 / 252 ) .

ثالث عشر : قال ابن العربي في العواصم من القواصم ص247 : وأكثر الملحدة على التعلق بأهل البيت ، وتقدمة علي على جميع الخلق، حتى إن الرافضة انقسمت إلى عشرين فرقة أعظمهم باسا من قال إن عليا هو الله. والغرابية يقولون إنه رسول الله لكن جبريل عدل بالرسالة عنه إلى محمد حمية منه معه... في كفر بارد لا تسخنه إلا حرارة السيف، فأما دفء المناظرة فلا يؤثر فيه.

وفي رسالة في تكفير الروافض لابن كمال باشا ( ت : 940 هـ )
الحمد لله العلي العظيم القوي الكريم والصلاة على محمد الهادي إلى صراط مستقيم وعلى آله الذين اتبعوه في الدين القويم . وبعد ؛
قد تواترت الأخبار والآثر في بلاد المؤمنين أن طائفة من الشيعة قد غلبوا على بلاد كثيرة من بلاد السنيين حتى أظهروا مذاهبهم الباطلة ، فأظهروا سب الإمام أبي بكر والإمام عمر والإمام عثمان رضوان الله تعالى عليهم أجمعين .
فإنهم كانوا ينكرون خلافة هؤلاء الخلفاء الراشدين والأئمة المهديين ، وكانوا يستحقرون الشريعة وأهلها ويسبون المجتهدين زعما منهم أن سلوك مذاهب هؤلاء المجتهدين لا يخلو عن مشقة ، بخلاف سلوك طريق رأسهم ورئيسهم الذي سمّوه بشاه إسماعيل ، فإنهم يزعمون أن سلوك طريقه في غاية السهولة ونهاية المنفعة ، ويزعمون أن ما أحله شاه فهو حلال وما حرمه فهو حرام . وقد أحل شاه الخمر فيكون الخمر حلالا .
وبالجملة أن أنواع كفرهم المنقولة إلينا بالتواتر مما لا يعد ولا يُحصى . فنحن لا نشك في كفرهم وارتدادهم ، وإن دارهم دار حرب وإن نكاح ذكورهم وإناثهم باطل بالاتفاق ؛ فكل واحد من أولادهم يصير ولد الزنا لا محالة .
وما ذبحه واحد من أولادهم يصير ميته ، وإن من لبس قلنسوتهم الحمراء المخصوصة بهم من غير ضرورة كان خوف الكفر عليه غالبا ؛ فإن في ذلك من أمارات الكفر والإلحاد ظاهرا .
ثم إن أحكامهم كانت من أحكام المرتدين حتى أنهم لو غلبوا على مدائنهم صارت هي دار الحرب فيحل للمسلمين أموالهم ونساؤهم وأولادهم.
وأما رجالهم فواجب قتلهم إلا إذا أسلموا ، فحينئذ يكونون أحرارا كسائر أحرار المسلمين ، بخلاف من أظهر كونه زنديقا فإنه يجب قتله البته . ولو ترك واحد من الناس دار الإسلام واختار دينهم الباطل فلحق بدارهم ؛ فللقاضي أن يحكم بموته ويقسم ماله بين الورثة ، وينكح زوجته لزوج آخر .
ويجب أن يعلم أيضا أن الجهاد عليهم كان فرض عين على جميع أهل الإسلام الذين كانوا قادرين على قتالهم .
وسننقل من المسائل الشرعية ما يصحح الأحكام التي ذكرنا آنفا . فنقول وبالله التوفيق :
قد ذكر في البزازية أن من أنكر خلافة أبي بكر رضي الله عنه فهو كافر في الصحيح ، وأن من أنكر خلافة عمر فهو كافر في الأصح . ويجب إكفار الخوارج بإكفارهم عثمان رضي الله عنه .



س / ما حكم عوام الروافض الإمامية الإثني عشرية ؟وهل هناك فرق بين علماء أي فرقة من الفرق الخارجة عن الملة وبين أتباعها من حيث التكفير أو التفسيق .


الجواب /
من شايع من العوام إماماً من أئمة الكفر والضلال وانتصر لسادتهم وكبرائهم بغياً وعدواً حكم له بحكمهم كفراً وفسقاً قال تعالى : " يسئلك الناس عن الساعة " إلى أن قال : " وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيلا * ربنا ءاتهم ضعفين من العذاب والعنهم لعنا كبيرا " وأقرأ الآية رقم 165،166،167 من سورة البقرة والآية رقم 37،38،39، من سورة الأعراف والآية رقم 21،22 من سور سبأ والآيات قم 20 حتى 36 من سورة الصافات والآيات 47 حتى 50 من سورة غافر وغير ذلك في الكتاب والسنة كثير ، ولأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاتل رؤساء المشركين وأتباعهم وكذلك فعل أصحابه ولم يفرقوا بين السادة والأتباع .


وبالله التوفيق وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم


اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء


الرئيس / عبدالعزيز بن عبدالله بن باز
نائب رئيس اللجنة / عبدالرزاق عفيفي
عضو / عبدالله بن قعود
عضو / عبدالله بن غديان
[فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء ج2/377]


قال شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله في الجامع الكبير وقد سئل عن الرافضة ؟.
فقال : هم كفار .
فقال السائل : وعوامهم ؟ .
فالتفت اليه الشيخ -حيث كان السائل في جهة الشيخ اليسرى - وقال : وعوام اليهود والنصارى ، أليسوا كفارا ؟.
فقال السائل : بلى .
فقال رحمه الله : وكذلك الرافضة .أ.هـ



قال الشيخ عبدالله بن مانع الروقي حفظه الله في كتابه :
( مسائل الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله تعالى )


" قال شيخنا : ذبائح الرافضة لا تؤكل لأنهم وثنيون " .
ثم قال الشيخ عبدالله بن مانع حفظه الله في الحاشية :
وقال شيخ شيوخنا ابن إبراهيم رحمه الله تعالى كما في فتاواه " 12 /207 " :
وسئل عن أكل ذبائح بحارنة القطيف ؟ فأجاب : " يخسون " .
ونطقُها عند أهل نجد بإضافة ألف مكسورة بأولها .

والكلام يطول والنقولات كثيرة في تكفيرهم .

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

لا بد في هذا الباب لكي ندرك كلام ابن تيمية في الطوائف أن نفرق بين الطائفة الواحدة واستخدام المنهج التحليلي النقدي الاستفصالي لا المنهج الإجمالي الإقصائي الذي ينتشر كثيراً للأسف الشديد!
فمثلاً: الشيعة طائفة، لكنها تضمّ عدة طوائف لا يشك أي مسلم في كفر بعضها كالنصيرية والإسماعيلية لكنّ الانثاعشرية مسلمة بمجملها، ويستوي في هذا عوامهم وعلماؤهم، إلا من كفر منهم ببدعته بعد إلزام الحجة الرسالية عليه! 
وفي الانثاعشرية نحل هم: العرفانيون والأخباريون والأصوليون، والأوّلان أقرب الى الشركيات من الآخرة.
ويقال للقائل: بأن علماءهم كفرة بأعيانهم.
كيف علمتَ أنهم أدركوا الحق وتركوه؟
والحكم الصواب عليهم يختلف بحسب اختلاف الشخص وحالته كفراً وإسلاماً.
وقل مثل هذا في الأشعرية والمعتزلة وغيرهم !
وكلام ابن تيمية في هذه المعاني من الكثرة بمكان! 
أما ما ينتشر اليوم من الحكم على الطوائف والنحل أجمعها من خلال قول قائل أو كاتب قد فتح باب إراقة الدماء والفتن العمياء باسم الدين، بالإضافة إلى أن هذا القانون البدائي قد استخدم ضد السلفية أيضاً.

----------


## أم معاذة

> فمثلاً: الشيعة طائفة، لكنها تضمّ عدة طوائف لا يشك أي مسلم في كفر بعضها كالنصيرية والإسماعيليةلكنّ الانثاعشرية مسلمة بمجملها، ويستوي في هذا عوامهم وعلماؤهم، إلا من كفر منهم ببدعته بعد إلزام الحجة الرسالية عليه!


لماذا فرّقت بين النّصيريّة والإسماعيليّة والفرقة الإثني عشريّة ؟
أنت تقول أنّ علماء وعوامّ الرّافضة مسلمون مالم تقم عليهم الحجّة الرّساليّة ،ماذا تقصد بالحجّة الرّساليّة وما كيفيّة إقامتها ؟

----------


## أبو محمد عمر البليدي

> أولا: ليست المسألة مسألة سب الصحابة فقط، بل هو أعظم وأدهى بما هو من خصائص الله تعالى وأمور الشرك التي نهى عنها عليه الصلاة والسلام.
> 
> ثانيا: نحن ولا العلماء قبلنا لم نكفر إلا من استحق التكفير فاعلا له قاصدا عارفا عالما (؟) راضيا. فلسنا بحاجة للدفاع عنهم مع ما يراه الجميع من أفعالهم.


السلام عليكم أخي

لا يشترط قصد الكفر لتكفير من تلبس به عند أهل السنة و الجماعة
و إلآ فلن يكفر إلآ أقل من القليل كما قال الإمام ابن القيم

فالكفار بالجملة  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يحسبون أنهم مهتدون :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  و  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
أما المعاند فهو نادر جدا جدا

و أما قولك -وفقك الله-: (عارفا عالما)، فننازعك فيه كونك تقرر -كما في ردك أعلاه- عدم العذر بالجهل في مسائل الشرك و الأمور الظاهرة المعلومة من الدين بالضرورة على جادة أهل السنة و لله الحمد.

فلربما هو زلة قلم أو هفوة لم تنتبه لها وفقنا الله و إياك لك خير.

----------


## أبو محمد عمر البليدي

> لا بد في هذا الباب لكي ندرك كلام ابن تيمية في الطوائف أن نفرق بين الطائفة الواحدة...


كلام لا محل له من الإعراب





> واستخدام المنهج التحليلي  النقدي الاستفصالي لا المنهج الإجمالي الإقصائي الذي ينتشر كثيراً للأسف  الشديد!..


قد إستخدمته مع الإثناعشرية كما في ردك، فلماذا التناقض؟؟




> لكنّ الانثاعشرية مسلمة بمجملها


فحكمت بالإسلام لأكفر الخلق مع زندقة و إلحاد...؟؟؟





> الانثاعشرية مسلمة بمجملها، ويستوي في هذا  عوامهم وعلماؤهم،


قول على الله بلا علم؟؟؟
ليسك أتيت بدليل على إسلام هؤلاء الزنادقة





> إلا من كفر منهم ببدعته بعد إلزام الحجة الرسالية عليه!


بدعته عند ليست مكفرة أصلآ لأنهم عندك مسلمون بالجملة؟

أما إلزامهم بالحجة الرسالية؟ فكلام مشوش إذ كيف تقام الحجة على عالِم؟؟؟




> وفي الانثاعشرية نحل هم: العرفانيون والأخباريون والأصوليون، والأوّلان أقرب الى الشركيات من الآخرة.


1- أنت تقر بأن فيهم شركيات؟ فكيف حكمت عليهم (بالجملة؟) أنهم مسلمون؟؟؟؟
أم أنه يجتمع عندك في شخص إسلام و شرك؟؟؟

2- هذا التقسيم هو بإعتبار أصول إستدلالهم من حيث القبول و الرد، و إلآ فالكل على زندقة و شرك.





> ويقال للقائل: بأن علماءهم كفرة بأعيانهم.
> كيف علمتَ أنهم أدركوا الحق وتركوه؟


و يقال للمدافع عن أهل الشرك و الزندقة :
من أين لك الحكم بإسلامهم؟





> والحكم الصواب عليهم يختلف بحسب اختلاف الشخص وحالته كفراً وإسلاماً.


إذن يمكن لك أن تعذر من رمى أم المؤمنين زوج النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  بالفاحشة؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و أيضا من عبد عليا  :رضي الله عنه - اختصار=ططط: ؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و من ذبح للقبور؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و من كفر الصحابة أو جلهم؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و من حرف القرآن و زاد فيه بعض السور؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و من رمى أبا بكر و عمر و عثمان رضي الله عنهم بالردة و النفاق؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته.

لا حول و لا قوة إلآ بالله.






> وقل مثل هذا في الأشعرية والمعتزلة وغيرهم !


قد عاد للأسلوب (الإجمالي) الذي ذنمه هو نفسه سابقا.؟؟





> وكلام (شيخ الإسلام) ابن تيمية (رحمه الله) في هذه المعاني من الكثرة بمكان!


1- دلل و لا تستعمل الأسلوب (الإجمالي؟) و عليك بالتفصيلي.
2- هل قال الله تبارك و تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: فردوه إلى الله و الرسول :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  أو قال فردوه إلى مجموع الفتاوى و منهاج السنة؟





> أما ما ينتشر اليوم من الحكم على الطوائف والنحل أجمعها من خلال قول قائل  أو كاتب قد فتح باب إراقة الدماء والفتن العمياء باسم الدين، بالإضافة إلى  أن هذا القانون البدائي قد استخدم ضد السلفية أيضاً.


جهل مركب...

و بالله التوفيق و صلى الله و سلم على نبينا محمد و على آله و صحبه أجمعين.

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

في كلامك أخي مغالطات كثيرة جدا وجناية على العلم.

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

أخي أبو محمد عمر البليدي
شئ جميل أن ينافح الإنسان عما يراه حقيقة علمية، لكنّ هذا يتطلب على الأقل أن يبرّر أقواله ومواقفه.
أرحب بردّك.
وهاك بعض هفواته العلمية.
..............................  ..............................  ..............................  .............

قلتُ: لا بد في هذا الباب لكي ندرك كلام ابن تيمية في الطوائف أن نفرق بين الطائفة الواحدة...
فقلتَ: كلام لا محل له من الإعراب

فأقول: أين الحجة والبرهان في هذه الكلمة، أما كان ينبغي أن تعارض الكلام بالدليل المثبتِ عكسَه ؟!

قلتُ: واستخدام المنهج التحليلي النقدي الاستفصالي لا المنهج الإجمالي الإقصائي الذي ينتشر كثيراً للأسف الشديد!..
قلتَ: قد إستخدمته مع الإثناعشرية كما في ردك، فلماذا التناقض؟؟

أقول: لم أقل كما ذكرتَ غير مرة أنهم مسلمون ( بالجملة ) وإنما قلت: ( مسلمة بمجملها )، ولا يخفى ما بين العبارتين من الاختلاف.
قال ابن منظور الأفريقي في لسان العرب الجملة جماعة كل شئ بكامله من الحساب وغيره
وفي التنزيل: وقال الذين كفروا لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة.
أمّا المجمل فهو: المجموع كما قال ابن مفلح.
مثلا: العرب مسلمون بمجملهم، أي مجموعهم لا جميعهم.
فأين المنهج الإجمالي في هذا؟ 
وأين التناقض؟

قلتُ: لكنّ الانثاعشرية مسلمة بمجملها
وقلتَ: فحكمت بالإسلام لأكفر الخلق مع زندقة و إلحاد...؟؟؟


فأقول: لم أحكم لجميعهم بالإسلام بمقتضى كلامي كما أسلفت
قلتُ: الانثاعشرية مسلمة بمجملها، ويستوي في هذا عوامهم وعلماؤهم،
فقلتَ: قول على الله بلا علم؟؟؟
ليسك أتيت بدليل على إسلام هؤلاء الزنادقة


أقول: ليتك استبقيتَ بعض كلماتك، أو نظرتها مراراً قبل أن ترميها.. آنتَ حريٌّ بها أم صاحبك.؟!
قولك: ( ليسك أتيت بدليل على إسلام هؤلاء الزنادقة ) فيه مغالطة علمية ومصادرة على المطلوب، إذ ّإنّنا لا نسلّم وصف جميعهم بالزندقة، تماشيا مع مبدإ المنهج التحليلي النقدي المبنيّ على التفصيل بين النوع والعين ؛ إذ أن أصل الإيمان الذي هو الإقرار بالله المقابل لأصل الكفر الذي هو الإنكار لله حاصل عندهم، وإن كان حقيقة قولهم الكفر الأصلع إلا أنّ منهم من لا يعلم أن قوله مستلزمٌ الكفرَ بالله، وهذا الجهل عذر يرفع عن آحادهم التكفير سواء كان عاميّاً أو عالماً إلا بعد إلزامه الحجة الرسالية لجواز أن لا يلحقه الوعيد لفوات شرط أو ثبوت مانع. 
وهذا لا يعني أن نرضى عن فعالهم، أو نقولَ إنها ليست كفرية، بل من شك في بعض كفرياتهم فلا شك في كفره باجماع المسلمين.
أما الخلاف المحكي عن السلف في تكفيرهم فبالنظر إلى الإعتبارين السالفين.
فمن لم يكفّرهم نظر إلى إعتبار أصل الإيمان فيهم، وأنّهم لم يتقصّدوا الكفر، وإنّما بسبب جهلهم في المنقولات والمعقولات سقطوا فيما سقطوا فيه.
ومن كفّرهم فأطلق التكفير فيهم فباعتبارِ ما أحاطوا به أنفسهم مما يستلزم الكفر الأصلع.
أما آحادهم فيحكم عليهم بالكفر بعد إلزامهم الحجة التي يكون تاركها كافراً.
يقول شيخ الإسلام وهو يحكي عن قول الإمام أحمد في المعين: من كفره بعينه؛ فلقيام الدليل على أنه وجدت فيه شروط التكفير وانتفت موانعه، ومن لم يكفره بعينه؛ فلانتفاء ذلك في حقه هذه؛ مع إطلاق قوله بالتكفير على سبيل العموم
مجموع الفتاوى 12/479. 
أما غالية الرافضة من الاثناعشرية كالنصيرية والبابية والبهائية وغيرها من غلاة الفرق الشيعية الأخرى كالإسماعيلية والقرامطة فهؤلاء هم الزنادقة الفجرة المنافقون لعنهم الله، وقد دخل الداخل على غير الغلاة من الإمامية من جهتهم.
الآن أنظر معي إلى ما يقوله شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية:
"فهذه خاصة الرافضة الإمامية التي لم يشركهم فيها أحد لا الزيدية الشيعة، ولا سائر طوائف المسلمين، إلا من هو شر منهم كالإسماعيلية الذين يقولون بعصمة بني عبيد، المنتسبين إلى محمد بن إسماعيل بن جعفر، القائلين : بأن الإمامة بعد جعفر في محمد بن إسماعيل دون موسى بن جعفر، وأولئك ملاحدة منافقون .
*والإمامية الاثنا عشرية خير منهم بكثير، فإن الإمامية مع فرط جهلهم وضلالهم فيهم خلق مسلمون باطنا وظاهرا، ليسوا زنادقة منافقين، لكنهم جهلوا وضلوا واتبعوا أهواءهم* منهاج السنة (2/452).
ويقول قدّس الله سرّه: "وقد ذهب كثير من مبتدعة المسلمين من الرافضة والجهمية وغيرهم إلى بلاد الكفار فأسلم على يديه خلق كثير، وانتفعوا بذلك، وصاروا مسلمين مبتدعين، وهو خير من أن يكونوا كفارا ".
منهاج السنة (2/452).

ويقول قدّس الله روحه: " وأما الخوارج والروافض ففي تكفيرهم نزاع وتردد عن أحمد وغيره ".
مجموع الفتاوى لشيخ الإسلام (3/352).
وليس في هذا التردد أي تناقضٍ؛ لأن التناقض ما اتّحدت فيه القضيتان في أمور ثمانية، واختلفت في ثلاثة أمورٍ، ولا يتحقق هذا فيما تردد فيه قول الإمام أحمد وغيره في مسألة تكفير الرافضة أو عدم تكفيرها.
ويقول أيضا نوّر الله ضريحة: "وأما تكفيرهم وتخليدهم: ففيه أيضاً للعلماء قولان مشهوران: وهما روايتان عن أحمد. والقولان في الخوارج والمارقين من الحرورية والرافضة ونحوهم. والصحيح أن هذه الأقوال التي يقولونها التي يعلم أنها مخالفة لما جاء به الرسول كفر، وكذلك أفعالهم التي هي من جنس أفعال الكفار بالمسلمين هي كفر أيضاً. وقد ذكرت دلائل ذلك في غير هذا الموضع؛ لكن تكفير الواحد المعين منهم والحكم بتخليده في النار موقوف على ثبوت شروط التكفير، وانتفاء موانعه؛ فإنا نطلق القول بنصوص الوعد والوعيد والتكفير والتفسيق، ولا نحكم للمعين بدخوله في ذلك العام حتى يقوم فيه المقتضى الذي لا معارض له " 
مجموع الفتاوى 28/500/501.
ويقول أيضا: والعلماء قد تنازعوا في تكفير أهل البدع والأهواء وتخليدهم في النار، وما من الأئمة إلا من حكي عنه في ذلك قولان؛ كمالك والشافعي وأحمد وغيرهم، وصار بعضهم يحكي هذا النزاع في جميع أهل البدع وفي تخليدهم، حتى التزم تخليدهم كل من يُعتقد أنه مبتدع بعينه، وفي هذا من الخطأ ما لا يحصى، وقابله بعضهم فصار يظن أنه لا يطلق كفر أحد من أهل الأهواء، وإن كانوا أتوا من الإلحاد وأقوال أهل التعطيل والإلحاد"
الفتاوى 7/618-619

قلتُ: إلا من كفر منهم ببدعته بعد إلزام الحجة الرسالية عليه! 
قلتَ: بدعته عند ليست مكفرة أصلآ لأنهم عندك مسلمون بالجملة؟
أما إلزامهم بالحجة الرسالية؟ فكلام مشوش إذ كيف تقام الحجة على عالِم؟؟؟
أقول: في كلامك غلط من جانبين:
أولا: إنّني لم أدّعِ أن بعض بدع الرافضة وأفاعيلهم ليست مكفّرة حتى تبنيَ عليه ما بنيت، بل نص كلامي واضح في هذا. فاستبدالك كلمة( بمجملهم ) التي قلتها بـ ( الجملة ) التي لم أقلها هو ما جعلك تحكم بهذا الحكم الباطل.
ثانيا: إن نكرانك لإلزام علمائهم الحجة الرسالية فليس بشئٍ؛ إذ صفة العلمية لا تقتضي بالضرورة أن يكون العالم عارفاً بحقيقة ما يذهب إليه مما نقطع كونه كفراً، فلذا لا يُحكم عليه بالكفر إلا بعد أن تتّضح لديه الحجة الرسالية من حيث الثبوت والدلالة.
بل كم من عالم أوجهبذ من أهل السنة تكلّم بكلام هو كفر، لكنّ المسلمين لم يكفّروه، بل بيّنوا له الحق والحجة الرسالية.
يمكن أن نذكر في هذا إنكار بعضهم قراءة تاء المتكلم في قوله تعالى: بل عجبتُ ويسخرون، وكالرجل الذي شكّ في قدرة الله القائل: إذا أنا مُتُّ؛ فأحرقوني، وكالطائفة من الصحابة الذين استحلوا الخمر وغيرهم.

قلتُ: وفي الانثاعشرية نحل هم: العرفانيون والأخباريون والأصوليون، والأوّلان أقرب الى الشركيات من الآخرة. 
قلتَ:
1- أنت تقر بأن فيهم شركيات؟ فكيف حكمت عليهم (بالجملة؟) أنهم مسلمون؟؟؟؟
أم أنه يجتمع عندك في شخص إسلام و شرك؟؟؟

فأقول: نعم. فيهم شركيات ظاهرة، لكنّه ليس كل من وقع منه الشرك أو الكفر يكون كافراً أو مشركاً حتى يُلزَم الحجة.
قلتَ: (بالجملة؟) !! من أين أتيتَ بهذه العبارة؟.!!! 

2- هذا التقسيم هو بإعتبار أصول إستدلالهم من حيث القبول و الرد، و إلآ فالكل على زندقة و شرك.

أقول: لا أخالفك في أن هذا التقسم هو باعتبار أصول الاستدلال لديهم، غير أنّ مَن هذا شأنهم فلاشك أنهم مختلفون في العقائد في مسائل أصلية وفرعية. وفي ضوء المنهج التحليلي الاستفصالي لا بدّ من التفريق بينهم كل حسب ما يستحقه من الحكم.
كيف لا يكون الكفر أقرب إلى من لا يعتبر القرءان دليلاً أصلاً ممن يعتبره دليلاً وإن أخطأ في تأويلاته الفاسدة، ومن يؤمن بوحدة الوجود ممن يكفّر من يؤمن به.

قلتُ: ويقال للقائل: بأن علماءهم كفرة بأعيانهم.
كيف علمتَ أنهم أدركوا الحق وتركوه؟
قلتَ: و يقال للمدافع عن أهل الشرك و الزندقة :
من أين لك الحكم بإسلامهم؟

أقول: لقد تقدمت الأجابة على هذا.
قلتُ: والحكم الصواب عليهم يختلف بحسب اختلاف الشخص وحالته كفراً وإسلاماً.
قلتَ: إذن يمكن لك أن تعذر من رمى أم المؤمنين زوج النبي بالفاحشة؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و أيضا من عبد عليا ؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و من ذبح للقبور؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و من كفر الصحابة أو جلهم؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و من حرف القرآن و زاد فيه بعض السور؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته
و من رمى أبا بكر و عمر و عثمان رضي الله عنهم بالردة و النفاق؟ كل شخص باختلاف حالته.

لا حول و لا قوة إلآ بالله.

أقول: لا شك أن هذه الخصال كفريّةٌ ويُطلق في حق من يفعل ذلك التكفير، لكنّك استخدمت هنا أسلوباً إسقاطيّا. هل كل الروافض يفعلون هذه الأفاعيل بأسرها؟! هل كل من يأتي بمكفّرٍ يكون كافراً ولا نلحظ موانع التكفير فيه؟ 

قلتُ: وقل مثل هذا في الأشعرية والمعتزلة وغيرهم !
قلتَ: قد عاد للأسلوب (الإجمالي) الذي ذنمه هو نفسه سابقا.؟؟


أقول: أين الإجمال في هذا؟!!
بل هذا هو عين المنهج التفصيلي في النظر إلى الأشباه والنظائر.
اقرأ يا أخي العبارات بانصاف.

قلتُ: وكلام (شيخ الإسلام) ابن تيمية (رحمه الله) في هذه المعاني من الكثرة بمكان! 
قلتَ:
1- دلل و لا تستعمل الأسلوب (الإجمالي؟) و عليك بالتفصيلي.
2- هل قال الله تبارك و تعالى فردوه إلى الله و الرسول أو قال فردوه إلى مجموع الفتاوى و منهاج السنة؟

أقول: لم وضعت الأقواس حول لفظتي شيخ الإسلام و رحمه الله ؟!! 
يا أخي كيف ترد على كلام لم تفهمه.!!!! ماذا فهمتَ من قولي (المنهج التحليلي لا المنهج الإجمالي ).
المنهج التحليلي هو ذلك المنهج الذي لا يطلق أحكامه إلا بعد أن يُفصّل ما يتطرق إليه، وطبقاً لهذا المنهج في مسألة تكفير الروافض فإنه يتوجب علينا أن نذكر ما ذكره علماء أهل السنة كابن تيمية وغيره من تقسيمات الروافض ليكون الحكم عليهم منصفاً.
يقول شيخ الإسلام: فأهل السنة يستعملون معهم العدل والإنصاف، ولا يظلمونهم، فإن الظلم حرام مطلقاً، بل أهل السنة لكل طائفة من هؤلاء خير من بعضهم لبعض، بل هم للرافضة خير وأعدل من بعض الرافضة لبعض، وهذا مما يعترفون هم به، ويقولون: أنتم تنصفوننا ما لا ينصف بعضنا بعضاً، ولا ريب أن المسلم العالم العادل أعدل عليهم وعلى بعضهم من بعض.
منهاج السنة (5/157).
أين في القرءان الكريم أو في سنة رسول الله ما يدل على أنّ الروافض كفارٌ بأعيانهم.؟!! ولا يُلزمون الحجة الرسالية؟!!
وما أكثر أدلة الكتاب والسنة والعقل الدّالة على ما قلناه
نكتفي بدليلين أولهما آية والأخر عقلي:
قال تعالى: وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولاً
والدليل العقلي هو: أن العقوبة قبل الحجة ليست صحيحة. 
قلتُ: أما ما ينتشر اليوم من الحكم على الطوائف والنحل أجمعها من خلال قول قائل أو كاتب قد فتح باب إراقة الدماء والفتن العمياء باسم الدين، بالإضافة إلى أن هذا القانون البدائي قد استخدم ضد السلفية أيضاً.
قلتَ: جهل مركب...

أقول: قل بعلم أو اصمت.
أمّا هذه الإطلاقات فليس لها أية قيمة علمية وتدلّ على طويّة صاحبها.
يقول الإمام ابن تيمية: إن الرد بمجرد الشتم والتهويل، لا يعجز عنه أحد. والإنسان لو أنه يناظر المشركين وأهل الكتاب، لكان عليه أن يذكر من الحجة ما يبيِّن به الحق الذي معه، والباطل الذي معهم.


اللهم اهدنا لما اختلفوا فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدى من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم، وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه.

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

أختاه.
انظري إلى ردي على الأخ أبي محمد عمر البليدي ففيه إجابات شافية عمّا سألت عنه.

----------


## أبو محمد عمر البليدي

السلام عليكم

عذرا على طول الغياب

الكاتب مازال يخربط و يتنقاض

تظن نفسك على طرقة أهل العلم في الرد العلمي

ردك ما فيه إلآ الجهالات

سأرد عليك بإذن الله قريبا لضيق الوقت

----------


## أبو محمد عمر البليدي

المدعو ابن عقيل المريحاني، غارق في الإرجاء -حاشى مرجئة الفقهاء- الإرجاء المنفلت، بل أسأل و أقول: كلامك حول الشرك و بعض ما تقلتُه حول زندقة الروافض يجعل من درس التوحيد و عرف حقيقة الإسلام و معنى لا إله إلآ الله يتردد في قبول إدعائك الإسلام و يشك في ذلك أيما شك؟

أنت تمشي على مذهب الريس المرجئ المعروف كما قال الشيخ الفوزان فاحذر، و انتظر ردي على ردك الأخير الذي أظهرت فيه جهلا و إرجاءا واضحا

----------


## ابن عقيل المريحاني

يأ أخي ...
أرحّب بك أوّلاً.
ثم أقول:
حبذا لو تركت الإطلاقات والألفاظ النابية التي لا تحسن بأمثال طلاب العلم الشرعي مما لا يجلب إلى الخطاب حلاوةً ولا إلى الحجّة المطلوبة قوّةً بل ضرّه أقرب من نفعه.
واعلم أنّ كل ما يتطلّبه هذا المبحث هو أن تقابل الحجة بالحجة ، وتنتهج نهج التحقيق والتدقيق في الوصول إلى ما تبتغيه ممّا تراه حقاً ، لا التهويل والمبالغات ؛ ذلك لأنّه كما قال الإمام أبوجعفر الطبري : «…فأمَّا الدعاوي فلا تتعذّر على أحد..» جامع البيان : 6/17.
أثبت أولاً أنّ ما قدّمته " جهلٌ " أو " جهالات " وأمّا قبل أن تثبت ذلك فإن ما تقوله مجرد دعاوى. 
والدعاوي ما لم تقيموا عليها *** بينات أصـحابها أدعياء.

أما قولك : كلامك حول الشرك و بعض ما تقلتُه حول زندقة الروافض يجعل من درس التوحيد و عرف حقيقة الإسلام و معنى لا إله إلآ الله *يتردد في قبول إدعائك الإسلام* و يشك في ذلك أيما شك؟

فيظهر منه جليّا ًأنك ممن يرتمي مباشرة إلى التكفير ويلجأ إليه دونما رويّة ٍ أو تحقيق علمي .!!!
ألا ترى أنّ كلامك هذا يلازم شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله الذي نقلت منه كل ما اعتمدتُ عليه .

أبمثل هذا ينبغي أن ينتصر الإنسان لمذهبه في مسألة علمية لم يحققها ولم يأت عليها ببيّنةٍ سوى التهويل والمبالغات !؟
ما هكذا يا سعد تورد الإبل .

----------

